# 3DMark (2013)



## natr0n (Feb 4, 2013)

*Submissions post in this format for convenience... TPU Name|Ice Storm|Cloud Gate|Fire Strike|GPU Model|CPU Model|GPU Core/Memory|CPU MHz*

If using paid version post this under your result so I know tyia...* Maxed Out/Uber (Paid Version)*

Make sure to check/post your correct CPU clocks as some show power saving clocks in results.

If you have any issues running it disable Hardware monitoring in help tab.

A single 0/X = no score in chart.

Post properly, lazy posts are no longer accepted. 

Addicts please type "update" in your post so I can clear last old score and replace.

TPU Hwbot Club
___________________________________________________________________________________________________

*BASIC EDITION SINGLE GPU's*


 TPU Name|Ice Storm|Cloud Gate|Fire Strike|GPU Model|CPU Model|GPU Core/Memory|CPU MHz
Phusius |166782|18582|6914|Radeon HD 7950|Intel Core i5-2500K|1200/1400|4,500 MHz
TheGrapist |96980|10267|2858|Radeon HD 5850|Intel Core i3-530|735/1050|3,906 MHz
animal007uk|162396|18163|6857|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i5-2550K|1050/1450|4,200 MHz
LightningJR|179648|19405|6245|GeForce GTX 670|Intel Core i5-2500K|731/3154|4,800 MHz
uuuaaaaaa|121059|16003|3987|Radeon HD 6970|AMD Phenom II X6 1100T|950/1450|4,013 MHz
Kast|197728|20682|7622|Radeon HD 7950|Intel Core i5-2500K|1200/1700|5,105 MHz
Retrophe|95305|9885|2908|Radeon HD 6850|AMD FX-4100|925/1,171|4,305 MHz
AphexDreamer|102077|13385|3490|Radeon HD 5870 2GB |AMD FX-6100|915/1245|4,530 MHz
Dos101|175748|24794|6626|GeForce GTX 670 2GB|Intel Core i7-2600K|1105/1667|4,800 MHz
Sasqui |176279|17975|5176|Radeon HD 7870|Intel Core i5-3570K|1100/1225|4,700 MHz
SirKeldon|134945|14285|2942|Radeon HD 6850 1GB|Intel Core i5-2500K|900/1200|4,212 MHz
Psychoholic|113456|19661|6612|Radeon HD 7970|AMD FX-8350|1055/1525|4,400 MHz
BarbaricSoul|110436|19890|6330|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-2600K|925/1375|3,807 MHz
esrever|32296|3358|639|Radeon HD 7620G|AMD A10-4655M|496/667|2,321 MHz
alwayssts|132142|20317|5547|Radeon HD 7870|Intel Core i7-2600K|1201/1352|4,500 MHz
btarunr|111417|17592|6079|GeForce GTX 680|Intel Core i7-950|1108/6300|3,066 MHz
Novulux|148254|19801|4599|Radeon HD 7850 2GB|Intel Core i7-3770k|1000/1300|4,200 MHz
renozi|167194|18589|6209|GeForce GTX 670|Intel Core i5-2500K|1100/1750|4,500 MHz
Psychoholic|154071|23074|6868|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-2600K|1055/1500|4,300 MHz
TRWOV |128884|13411|3446|Radeon HD 6950 2GB|Intel Core i5-2320|840/1325|3,500 MHz
D007|148562|20679|5787|GeForce GTX 680|Intel Core i7-960|1096/3354|4,200 MHz
james888|172561|20403|8224|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i5-2500K|1300/1800|4,600 MHz
natr0n|115159|16451|5213|Radeon HD 7870|AMD Phenom II X6 1100T|1125/1450|4,000 MHz
zsolt_93|74229|8698|1683|GeForce GTS 450|Intel Core2 Quad Q9400|930/1050|3,200 MHz
agent00skid|39381|4425|680|Radeon HD 6530D|AMD A6-3500|604/907|2,856 MHz
HammerON|161300|26179|7305|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-970|1125/1375|4,332 MHz
Frick|69467|8351|1597|Geforce GTX 550 Ti|AMD Phenom II X4 B50|900/1025|3,200 MHz
Crap Daddy|156628|16340|4006|Geforce GTX 570|Intel Core i5-2500K|797/1950|4,200 MHz
oli_ramsay|164527|24665|7625|Radeon HD 7970 |Intel Core i7-3770k|1125/1575|4,300 MHz
gdallsk|88683|11458|3405|Radeon HD 5870|Intel Core2 Quad Q6600|950/1200|3,500 MHz
mx500torid|164238|22511|4890|GeForce GTX 580|Intel Core i7-2600k|900/4400|4,500 MHz
BothGunzUP |88364|11227|3141|Geforce GTX 560 Ti|Intel Core2 Quad Q6700|900/2106|3,326 MHz
DOM|184072|28476|9025|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-3770K|1300/1950|4,800 MHz
Lito|87604|10805|4630|Radeon HD 7870 XT|Intel Core i3-2120|975/1500|3,292 MHz
Shurakai|175732|19416|6815|Geforce GTX 680|Intel Core i5-2500K|1241/3305|4,500 MHz
cadaveca|168443|29578|8264|Radeon HD 7950|Intel Core i7-3960X|1250/1650|4,600 MHz
puma99dk|147766|17168|6440|Geforce GTX 680|Intel Core i5-2500k|1209/1602|4,000 MHz
Jetster|165388|15589|6397|Radeon HD 7950|Intel Core i5-2500K|1005/1265|4,400 MHz
Boneface|186285|20243|7856|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i5-2500k|1200/1766|4,800 MHz
johnspack|145401|19448|3584|GeForce GTX 480|Intel Core i7-950|851/2002|4,126 MHz
AlienIsGOD|103669|12750|4901|Radeon HD 7870|Intel Core i5-2400|1100/1275|3,300 MHz
ChaoticG8R_Lptp|31922|3381|456|Intel HD4000|Intel Core i5-3317U|X/X|798 MHz
xkche|100026|12346|4173|GeForce GTX 660|AMD Phenom II 965|1058/6008|4,000 MHz
GLD|103127|11706|3890|Radeon HD 7850 2GB|AMD Phenom II 965|860/1200|3,500 MHz
Techtu|119750|17427|5637|Radeon HD 7950|AMD Phenom II X6 1090T|1000/1400|4,343 MHz
Absolution|46486|4082|688|GeForce GT 540M|Intel Core i5-2410M|672/900|2,900 Mhz
Gabkicks|136734|20402|6493|Geforce GTX 670 2GB|Intel Core i7-920|1267/1701|3,802 MHz
TRWOV|64202|X|X|Radeon HD4670 AGP|Intel Core 2 QX6800|825/1100|3,192 MHz
raptori|148382|24816|6226|GeForce GTX 680|Intel Core i7-3930K|1059/1502|3,800 MHz
Widjaja|138751|14984|4784|Radeon HD 7870 2GB|Intel Core i5-2500K|1010/1210|3,300 MHz
SIGSEGV|182024|25455|6662|GeForce GTX 680|Intel Core i7-3770K|1202/1502|4,700 MHz
n0tiert|115611|19339|6297|Radeon HD 7950|AMD FX-8350|1000/1375|4,400 MHz
MetalRacer|0|0|10516|GeForce GTX Titan|Intel Core i7-3930K|1048/1722|4,500 MHz
Locksmith|133708|20383|7507|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-950|1100/1500|3,800 MHz
chevy350|170727|25013|7057|Radeon HD 7950|Intel Core i7-2700K|1075/1475|4,800 MHz
the54thvoid |162055|30460|10149|GeForce GTX Titan|Intel Core i7-3930K|1163/1502|4,200 MHz
TRWOV|132667|14189|4681|Radeon HD 7870|Intel Core i5-2320|1000/1200|3,500 MHz
razaron|105840|16473|7317|Radeon HD 7970|AMD Phenom II X6 1055T|1200/1800|3,500 MHz
Brandonwh64|156852|23619|7127|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-2600K|1050/1500|4,500 MHz
Durvelle27|115343|18744|5569|Radeon HD 7870|AMD FX-8320|1200/1450|4,400 MHz
TRWOV|21182|0|0|Radeon HD 2600XT AGP|Intel Pentium 4 3.4E|857/720|3,400 MHz
Tintai|131552|20597|7451|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-2600k|1125/1575|3,400 MHz
xkche|98764|11031|3886|Radeon HD 7850|AMD Phenom II X4 965|860/1200|3,400 MHz
Tintai|165845|25264|8036|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-2600k|1180/1600|4,600 MHz
Morgoth|86379|21467|6185|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Xeon E5520 x2|925/1375|2,530 MHz
Compgeke|59383|5412|X|GeForce 9800 GTX+|Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600|740\1100|2,400 MHz
HammerON|X|X|9282|GeForce GTX 780|Intel Core i7-4770K|1124/3005|4,700 MHz
MxPhenom 216|X|X|9398|Gefore GTX 780|Intel Core i7-4700k|1137/3005|3,500 MHz
d1nky|X|X|7998|Radeon HD 7950 |AMD FX-8350|1255/1755|5,310 MHz
Frick|48368|4368|X|Geforce 8800GTS 640MB|Intel Celeron G550|670/874|2,800 MHz
Fizban|X|X|3467|GeForce GTX 770M|Intel Core i7-4700MQ|405/2100|3,292 MHz
Maleko|179413|25449|7185|Gefore GTX 770|Intel Core i7-4770K|1262/2053|4,400 MHz
Fatal|142407|14540|3792|Radeon HD 6950|Intel Core i7-950|900/1375|4,200 MHz
Rangerjr1|X|X|9408|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-3930K|1340/1850|5,000 MHz
HammerON|X|X|9796|Gefore GTX 780|Intel Core i7-4770K|1163/1721|4,700 MHz
EarthDog|203592|31466|10538|Geforce GTX 780|Intel Core i7-4770K|1320/1602|4,900 MHz
TRWOV|144866|21604|6916|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-3770K|950/1425|3,500 MHz
Freakshow|183467|28563|10091|Gefore GTX 780|Intel Core i7-3770k|1053/1627|4,700 MHz
erocker|177797|27237|8899|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core-i7 3770k|1300/1750|4,600 MHz
the54thvoid|X|X|11286|Geforce GTX Titan|Intel Core i7-3930K|1215/1752|4,400 MHz
BarbaricSoul|172248|27752|11152|Geforce GTX 780 Ti|Intel Core i7-2600k|1252/3602|4600 MHz
____________________________________________________________________________________________________
*BASIC EDITION MULTIPLE GPU's*


TPU Name|Ice Storm|Cloud Gate|Fire Strike|GPU Model|CPU Model|GPU Core/Memory|CPU MHz
ACEkombatkiwi|174846|28912|10969|GeForce GTX 680 SLI |Intel Core i7-3770K | 1071/1600|4,589 MHz
drdeathx|188836|33492|7178| Radeon HD 7970 x3|Intel Core i7-3770K|950/1425|4,801 MHz
cadaveca|180636|35359|12347|Radeon HD 7970+7950|Intel Core i7-3960X|1050/1500|4,600 MHz
Enmitynz|187521|23289|12618|Radeon HD 7970 x2|Intel Core i5-3570k|1150/1500|4,500 MHz
Melvis|111588|20103|4048|Radeon HD 7870 x2 |AMD FX-8350 |1000/1200|4,000 MHz
rickss69|151683|21553|3508|GeForce GTX 460SE SLI |Intel Core i7-980X | 752/907|3,992 MHz
Grnfinger|160679|21258|5058|Radeon HD 7870 x2|Intel Core i7-2600K|1000/1200|4,500 MHz
kenkickr|132512|25006|5267|Radeon HD 6970 x2|Intel Core i7-2600K|950/1400|4,700 MHz
HammerON|X|X|12589|Radeon HD 7970 x2|Intel Core i7-970|1125/1375|4,330 MHz
acperience7|117150|14461|6106|Radeon HD 5970/5870 x2|AMD Phenom II X4 965|850/1200|3,700 MHz
rickss69|X|X|4237|GeForce GTX 460SE SLI |Intel Core i7-980X |900/956|4,339 MHz
catnipkiller|141043|21409|5750|Radeon HD 5870 2GB x2|Intel Core i7-920|850/1200|4,000 MHz
ChaoticG8R|149829|26912|6799|Radeon HD 6970 2GB x2|Intel Core i7-970|880/1375|4,000 MHz
Akrian|192232|36928|6719|Radeon HD 7970 x3|Intel Core i7-3930K|1200/1540|4,500 MHz
BigMack70|184442|32227|14137|Radeon HD 7970 x2|Intel Core i7-2600k|1240/1850|5,100 MHz
acperience7|113519|13943|5253|Radeon HD 5970 2GB|AMD Phenom II X4 965|850/1200|3,712 MHz
Venom-Crusher|204594|33662|12822|Devil 13 Radeon HD 7990 6GB|Intel Core i7 3770K|1130/1650|5,009 MHz
the54thvoid|160534|32535|12703|Radeon HD 7970 2GB x2|Intel Core i7-3930K|1100/1575|4,000 MHz
MetalRacer|183060|36580|14483|Geforce GTX Titan SLI|Intel Core i7-3930K|928/1502|4,500 MHz
15th Warlock|0|0|15405|Geforce GTX Titan SLI|Intel Core i7-3930K|1137/1543|5,000 MHz
FreedomEclipse|183893|33160|10382|Geforce GTX 680 SLI|Intel Core i7-3930k|1124/1502|4,600 MHz
Mydog|191157|37873|11849|Radeon HD 7970 x2|Intel Core i7-3960X|1220/1500|4,700 MHz
Kast|217137|23379|6753|Radeon HD 7950 x3|Intel Core i7-3770K|1100/1500|5,000 MHz
Kast|199019|29821|13936|Radeon HD 7950 x3|Intel Core i7 3930K|1125/1525|4,500 MHz
Fullinfusion|195617|33514|14382|Radeon HD 7970 x2|Intel Core i7-2700K|1270/1800|5,151 MHz
HammerON|X|X|15865|Geforce GTX 780 SLI|Intel Core i7-4770K|1150/1674|4,700 MHz
Durvelle27|122821|22260|8525|Radeon HD 7870 x2|AMD FX-8320|1150/1450|4,400 MHz
Fatal|145244|23010|6596|Radeon HD 6950 x2|Intel Core i7-950|880/1375|4,024 MHz
15th Warlock|X|X|16900|Gefore GTX Titan SLI|Intel Core i7-4770k|1120/1786|4,700 MHz
FROGGER|193010|32633|12573|Radeon HD 7970 x2|Intel Core i7-3770k|1100/1590|4,932 MHz
Jetster|X|X|10625|Radeon HD 7950 x2|Intel Core i7-3770K|950/1250|4,200 MHz
____________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Maxed Out/Uber (Paid Version)*


 TPU Name|Ice Storm|Cloud Gate|Fire Strike|GPU Model|CPU Model|GPU Core/Memory|CPU MHz|Thread Post
O|M|G|WTF|B|B|Q|LOLLER Hz|
Settings Used

MetalRacer|X|X|3802|GeForce GTX 680|Intel Core i7-3770K|1271/1750|4,800 MHz|
Settings Used

MetalRacer|X|X|4273|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-3930K |1290/1750|4,700 MHz|
Settings Used

BigMack70 |X|X|7352|Radeon HD 7970 x2|Intel Core i7-2600k|1240/1850|5,100 MHz|
Settings Used

D007|150388|8179|3696|GeForce GTX 680|Intel Core i7-960|1096/1667|4,200 MHz|
Settings Used

DOM|X|X|4363|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-3770K|1300/1950|4,500 MHz|
Settings Used

FreedomEclipse|X|X|5381|Geforce GTX 680 SLI|Intel Core i7-3930K|1124/1502|4,600 MHz|
Settings Used

MetalRacer|X|X|5185|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-3930K|1295/1900|5,300 MHz|
Settings Used

Fullinfusion|X|X|7606|Radeon HD 7970 x2|Intel Core i7-2700K|1270/1800|5,151 MHz|
Settings Used

Fullinfusion|X|X|7626|Radeon HD 7970 x2|Intel Core i7-3700K|1270/1800|4,800 MHz|
Settings Used

HammerON |X|X|8033|Geforce GTX 780 SLI|Intel Core i7-4770K|1110/1557|4,700 MHz|
Settings Used

MetalRacer|X|X|10208|Gefore GTX Titan SLI|Intel Core i7-3930K|1150/1727|5,000 MHz|
Settings Used

15th Warlock|X|X|9396|Gefore GTX Titan SLI|Intel Core i7-4770k|1120/1786|4,700 MHz|
Settings Used____________________________________________________________________________________________________
*Mobile Devices*


 TPU MEMBER|Scores
Durvelle27|
Scores

15th Warlock|
Scores

Yogurt_21|
Scores


----------



## Phusius (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7097


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12542


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 4, 2013)

natr0n said:


> Lets use this for compilations and such !!!



Doing a table?


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5261


----------



## natr0n (Feb 4, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Doing a table?



I don't know how to do that yet.

For now just post results.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 4, 2013)

natr0n said:


> I don't know how to do that yet.
> 
> For now just post results.



Learn, or you're fired!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2739172#post2739172



> HD 5xxx owners, in order of entry | WCG GPU cruncher? | Card(s) | Special names, comments etc.
> gdallsk  | | HD 5770
> gdallsk | | HD 5870
> repman24 | | HD 5870
> ...






I don't know how to do that yet.

For now just post results.


----------



## LightningJR (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10866?


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14285

EDIT: GPU@950/mem@5800
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17739


----------



## Kast (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15558


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 4, 2013)

Here is my 1st run cards at default


----------



## Retrophe (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17666


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 4, 2013)

We really need a table, it's not hard to do though I can't se this thread being all that popular if people are just posting the ORB links, I sure as hell can't be arsed to click on every single one of them and a table would be good for comparisons of single card/multi card setups as well as comparing similar overclocked systems, see the 3dMark11 scores thread and PM me if you need any help


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 4, 2013)

You should add in columns for GPU and OC also have seperate tables for single card, dual card and maybe tri-card setups? then you ask people to post in a certain format so you only have to copy and paste it over something like:

Name/Ice storm/cloud gate/fire strike/GPU/OC


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 4, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You should add in columns for GPU and OC also have seperate tables for single card, dual card and maybe tri-card setups? then you ask people to post in a certain format so you only have to copy and paste it over something like:
> 
> Name/Ice storm/cloud gate/fire strike/GPU/OC



Yes, absolutely, it'll be much easier to build a table... and put the pipe symbol " | "  between entries, and a table is one click away:

NdMk2o1o | 9900 | 2 Ghz | 10 Skidmarks
NdMk2o1o | 3850 | .7 Ghz | 1 Skidmark

highlight the above and click the table button, you get this!



NdMk2o1o | 9900 | 2 Ghz | 10 Skidmarks
NdMk2o1o | 3850 | .7 Ghz | 1 Skidmark


----------



## Retrophe (Feb 4, 2013)

Retrophe|94563|9886|2894|Radeon HD 6850|AMD FX-4100|925/1,171|4,304 MHz


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 4, 2013)

Much better OP  now I just gotta keep messing around with my system until I can get a decent enough stable OC to run the bench (just downgraded from uefi to award bios so still ironing out some kinks  ) will be back soon as well with my 2nd HD 7950


----------



## Jetster (Feb 4, 2013)

Your running all three on the same system? I thought they are for tablets and Androids? I'm confused


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 4, 2013)

AphexDreamer|102077|13385|3490|HD5870 2GB |FX6100 | 915/1245|4.53Ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18744






First run. I'll try and OC some more if to many 5870s pass me up


----------



## acekombatkiwi1 (Feb 5, 2013)

ACEkombatkiwi|174846|28912|10969|GTX680 SLI |i7 3770k | 1071/1600|4.6Ghz

3DMark13 Results


----------



## erocker (Feb 5, 2013)

Using the format of the previous 3DMark threads should work. CPUZ, GPUZ and all of that. I dont know if you might want to have separate tables for AMD/Nvidia/SLi/etc.


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 5, 2013)

Hmm i wounder why it does not show my overclock for my CPU when everyone else pic seems to show there overclock lol.
Maybe i should turn off all the power saving features and see if that helps.

If it can be added to the list my clock speed was 4000mhz when i did the test.


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 5, 2013)

erocker said:


> Using the format of the previous 3DMark threads should work. CPUZ, GPUZ and all of that. I dont know if you might want to have separate tables for AMD/Nvidia/SLi/etc.



3Dmark screen shot shows everything he needs


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2013)

cadaveca|180636|35359|12347|Radeon HD7970+7950|Intel i7 3960X|1050/1500|4600 MHz 






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20860



noobler alert!


----------



## Dos101 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dos101|175748|24794|6626|GeForce GTX 670 2GB|Intel Core i7 2600k|1105/1667|4.8GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20868


----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 5, 2013)

Enmitynz|188037|22604|11171|2 x 7970Ghz Edition |Intel Core i5-3570K |1050/1500|4,500Mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10096


----------



## DOM (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't get why there isn't a total score xd


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 5, 2013)

animal007uk | 162396 | 18163 | 6857 | Radeon HD7970 | I5 2550k | 1050/1450 | 4200 MHz

Run 2 with a few tweaks.







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21764


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2013)

Sasqui | 176279 | 17975 | 5176 | Radeon HD 7870 | Intel i5 - 3570k | 1100/1225 | 4700 MHz


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 5, 2013)

SirKeldon|134945|14285|2942|HD6850 1GB|Intel Core i5-2500K|900/1200|4212MHz

3DMark Result






First run with a slight core OC, let's see if tomorrow gets improved


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 5, 2013)

Mhz?


----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks like this version of 3DMark, especially cloudgate loves more cpu cores/threads. my 3570k seems to hold its own though. Lets see what happens once we see optimised drivers for 3DMark 13


----------



## natr0n (Feb 5, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Mhz?



Indeed.


----------



## SirKeldon (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry but I just noticed i swapped the core/mem in the GPU when writing the values, i just edited and corrected it, would you edit it as well please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Psychoholic (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's my AMD Rig (8350 @ 4.4 / 7970 1050/1500)

Will post again soon from my intel 2600K rig.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18724


----------



## natr0n (Feb 5, 2013)

Hope everything looks good so far for everyone.
This is kinda fun lol


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2013)

natr0n said:


> Hope everything looks good so far for everyone.
> This is kinda fun lol



OK... where are your scores?  We demand your scores!!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 5, 2013)

2600k system at stock speeds- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13759


----------



## natr0n (Feb 5, 2013)

:





Sasqui said:


> OK... where are your scores?  We demand your scores!!!



It wont run on my system idk why. I just tried again it loads to a black screen and comp locks up. Very strange as my system is stable on everything.

This guy has same issue.
http://community.futuremark.com/forum/showthread.php?172036-3dmark-problem-%28freezing-my-computer%29

I got my score. I disabled Hardware monitoring.


----------



## esrever (Feb 5, 2013)

A10 4655m


----------



## natr0n (Feb 5, 2013)

esrever said:


> http://i.imgur.com/84S5u7K.png
> 
> A10 4655m



post the full link dude.


----------



## Absolution (Feb 5, 2013)

Does 3dmark read the clocks properly now? With stuff like Cool n Quiet on, 3dmark11 used to take random clocks for my CPU. Even the memory speed readouts were wrong.

@ OP, maybe you can use a google spreadsheet to store the info.


----------



## alwayssts (Feb 5, 2013)

alwayssts|132142|20317|5547|7870|2600k|1201/1352 gpu| 4,500mhz cpu

7870 @ 1201/5408 (to match shader+sfu specs of 660ti/670)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24734

I had all the optimizations turned off and set to quality/forced ssaa etc in catalyst because I play a lot of old games and console ports.  I'd re-run with it turned off but running the whole suite is a time-suck.  Judging by others' scores, it didn't effect anything anyway.

Also, looking at the Firestrike results, I have to throw out my typical conjecture and assume a stock 8870 will be clocked to hit 30fps in those tests, if the test wasn't configured with that performance in mind (meaning AMD/FM agree on where performance needs to be).  If nothing else, it certainly gives you an idea of what FM thinks is the base level of 1080p enthusiast performance for the upcoming PC generation until we hit 20nm (stock 8870/680 or overclocked 670/660ti etc).  Sounds about right imho.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 5, 2013)

Absolution said:


> Does 3dmark read the clocks properly now? With stuff like Cool n Quiet on, 3dmark11 used to take random clocks for my CPU. Even the memory speed readouts were wrong.
> 
> @ OP, maybe you can use a google spreadsheet to store the info.



Some results show power save modes yes.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 5, 2013)

btarunr|111417|17592|6079|GeForce GTX 680|Core i7-950|1108/6300|3066 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/26726


----------



## Novulux (Feb 5, 2013)

Novulux|148254|19801|4599|Radeon HD 7850 2GB|Intel Core i7-3770k| 1000/1300|4200 MHz

From website


----------



## renozi (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/28499

renozi|167194|18589|6209|GTX 670|core i5-2500K|1100/1750|4500 MHz


----------



## Melvis (Feb 5, 2013)

Is there a way to run the bench test with out the silly video trailer before each run? I run the first two tests just fine then i get to the third test and it basically comes to a complete stop, it still runs but at 0fps and then i have to terminate the process as it seems to just stop during the video before the third test.

Any ideas?

Edit: It made it this time but im still concerned that its giving a bad score because of this issue?

Also noticed that the first two benchmark runs barely even pushed my system, 30% CPU usage and 30% GPU usage on both, didn't even brake a sweat.

Melvis|111588|20103|4048|2x7870's |AMD FX8350 | 1000/1200|4.0GHz


----------



## btarunr (Feb 5, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Is there a way to run the bench test with out the silly video trailer before each run? I run the first two tests just fine then i get to the third test and it basically comes to a complete stop, it still runs but at 0fps and then i have to terminate the process as it seems to just stop during the video before the third test.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...



CrossFireX has an issue. Try this (that checkbox): 






There could be a new Catalyst Beta that corrects the issue automatically, released later today.


----------



## Psychoholic (Feb 5, 2013)

2600K at my everyday settings : 4.3Ghz, 7970 @ 1055/1500

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/30272


----------



## Phusius (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't believe I have the highest fire strike single gpu score so far, xD  $269.99 and free ship no tax well spent.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 5, 2013)

TRWOV | 128884 | 13411 | 3446 | Sapphire HD6950 2GB | Core i5-2320 | 840/1325 | 3500Mhz


----------



## Melvis (Feb 5, 2013)

btarunr said:


> CrossFireX has an issue. Try this (that checkbox):
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130205/Capture253.jpg
> 
> There could be a new Catalyst Beta that corrects the issue automatically, released later today.



Ahh ok, I haven't got that option so i guess i gotta update my drivers to 13.1 to be able to get it? as im running 12.11 hot fix drivers at the moment


----------



## esrever (Feb 5, 2013)

natr0n said:


> post the full link dude.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23416


----------



## D007 (Feb 5, 2013)

D007 | 148562 | 20679 | 5787 | GTX680 single | i7 960 | 1096/1677 | 4.2Ghz | 3354 mhz

Maximum settings in other 3 thumbs.
Full, paid for version.
Same clocks.
Vsync off and triple buffering off.
Everything else maxed.

Ice Storm Maxed GPU: 150388
Ice Storm Maxed Physx: 53482

Cloud Gate Maxed GPU: 8179
Cloud Gate Maxed Physx: 7353

Fire Strike Maxed GPU: 3696
Fire Strike Maxed Physx: 10438
Combined Score: 1470


----------



## Nordic (Feb 5, 2013)

james888|172561|20403|8224|GPU 7970|1300/1800|4600 MHz
Link

Am I the new firestrike single gpu king? For now that is.
I also find it funny that in the icestorm demo it is kfa vs galaxy.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 5, 2013)

rickss69|151683|21553|3508|GTX 460SE x2 |980X | 752/907|3992 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/23169
http://www.3dmark.com/cg/22490
http://www.3dmark.com/is/24662


----------



## natr0n (Feb 5, 2013)

natr0n|102189|14664|4726|Radeon HD 7870|AMD Phenom II X6 1100T|1000/1200|3,500 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/31937

 Finally


----------



## zsolt_93 (Feb 5, 2013)

zsolt_93|74229|8698|1683|GeForce GTS 450|Intel Q9400|930/1050|3200 MHz 
It is reporting my cpu speed wrong too.


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 5, 2013)

agent00skid|39381|4425|680|Radeon HD 6530D|A6-3500|604/907|2856 MHz

www.3dmark.com/3dm/35008


----------



## HammerON (Feb 5, 2013)

HammerON|161300|26179|7305|7970|1125/1375|i7 970|4.332 GHz


----------



## Nordic (Feb 5, 2013)

I really quite like this benchmark because it has a more cpu intensive benchmark and a more gpu oriented benchmark. Hammeron beats me on cloudgate by a good bit because of his 6 cores but I beat him on firestrike because my higher 7970 clock. Then there is icestorm which doesn't seem to be too useful for pc's.

Natron, you should add a phone catagory so those with smartphones can show how much better our pc's are!


----------



## Frick (Feb 5, 2013)

Frick|69467|8351|1597|Geforce GTX 550 Ti|900/1025|AMD Phenom II x4 B50|3.2 Ghz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/38555

It's an unlocked Athlon II x3 450. I did install the drivers from Nvidia (I assume they are the latest as I downloaded them with the search tool) but it says they are not approved.

Also note the clockspeed 3dMark say I have: 2 147 483 647 MHz.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 5, 2013)

Crap Daddy|156628|16340|4006|GTX570|i5-2500K|797/1950|4200 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/39825


----------



## chevy350 (Feb 5, 2013)

chevy350 | 170727 | 25013 | 7057 | Gigabyte HD7950 WF3 | 2700k | 1075/1475 | 4800MHz






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/413219


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think there is a typo here cause if those 7870's got that kind of score I def want some!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 5, 2013)

oli_ramsay|164527|24665|7625|7970 |3770k | 1125/1575|4300


----------



## R00kie (Feb 5, 2013)

gdallsk|88683|11458|3405|Radeon HD5870|Q6600| 950/1200|3.5 GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/32591


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/59823. this is on 310 drivers. beta 313 is worse.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 5, 2013)

mx500torid|164238|22511|4890|GTX580|2600k|900/4400|4.5 ghz


----------



## iLLz (Feb 5, 2013)

BothGunzUP | 88364 | 11227 | 3141 | GTX 560Ti | 900/2106 | Q6700 | 3.326 GHz

Ice Storm

Cloud Gate

Fire Strike

I am really getting CPU limited performance as of late, even in BF3 my GPU only runs at 75-80% most of the time, with dips down into the 50% depending on the situation.  I can't wait for Haswell to arrive, it's upgrading time.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 5, 2013)

someone needs to clean up this thread,the results arent even in order


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2013)

i am going to run this on my android phone when it becomes available.


----------



## DOM (Feb 5, 2013)

DOM|173610|26576|8845|HD7970|3770K|1300/1950|4.5GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/68686


----------



## Kast (Feb 5, 2013)

Phusius said:


> I can't believe I have the highest fire strike single gpu score so far, xD  $269.99 and free ship no tax well spent.



I believe I had the highest


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

james888 has 8224, sorry gents


----------



## DOM (Feb 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> james888 has 8224, sorry gents



not anymore


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2013)

DOM said:


> not anymore



lol didn't see yours until now so yea DOM is leading that bench.


----------



## DOM (Feb 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> lol didn't see yours until now so yea DOM is leading that bench.



And Cloud Gate


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Feb 5, 2013)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14285
> 
> EDIT: GPU@950/mem@5800
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17739



I think you got my scores wrong , the second link is the results after OC


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Feb 5, 2013)

how do you guys force SLI to work? is that by AFR2 on nvidia's cp?


----------



## natr0n (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/70776

natr0n|111355|15963|5079|Radeon HD 7870|AMD Phenom II X6 1100T|1120/1300|3,875 MHz

mild oc update


----------



## p3gaz_001 (Feb 5, 2013)

will someone care to answer my question plz?


----------



## esrever (Feb 5, 2013)

So is anyone going to run these on a smart phone?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 5, 2013)

esrever said:


> So is anyone going to run these on a smart phone?



If it's free.


----------



## D007 (Feb 5, 2013)

No one ever does max settings.
Come on people, step it up for once.

I would love to see a section in the graph for max settings for once.
All max, including color saturation.
Vysnc and triple buffering off. 1920x1080p 16:9

Been here for years and it's always just the normal benchmark. 
We have quad-sli systems running around. 
Don't cheapy out on 25 bucks. 
Let's see some hardcore!


----------



## DOM (Feb 5, 2013)

D007 said:


> No one ever does max settings.
> Come on people, step it up for once.
> 
> I would love to see a section in the graph for max settings for once.
> ...



give me $25


----------



## D007 (Feb 5, 2013)

DOM said:


> give me $25



Says the man with a 3770 and a 7970..


----------



## Lito (Feb 5, 2013)

*My result*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/71439


----------



## Grnfinger (Feb 5, 2013)

Grnfinger|160679|21258|5058|HD7870 Crossfire|2600K|1000/1200|4.5GHz


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/73541


----------



## Shurakai (Feb 5, 2013)

I love the smell of a new benchmark in the morning.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/74024?

Shurakai|175732|19416|6815|Geforce GTX 680|Intel Core i5-2500K|1241/3305|4,500 MHz


----------



## Dos101 (Feb 5, 2013)

esrever said:


> So is anyone going to run these on a smart phone?



When it's released, yes.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2013)

natr0n said:


> :
> 
> It wont run on my system idk why. I just tried again it loads to a black screen and comp locks up. Very strange as my system is stable on everything.
> 
> ...



The thread has no solutions, thats a bummer.  Downclock your 7870, it's only a few clicks away to try.  The first time I tried 1200 on the 7870 in 3Dmark13 it crashed 1/2 through.  At 1100 all was fine.  Nothing has crashed the 7870 till 3Dmark13... worth a look.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 6, 2013)

natr0n said:


> TPU Name	Ice Storm	Cloud Gate	Fire Strike	GPU	CPU	OC GPU C/M	OC CPU MHz



BigMack70 | 173784 | 31012 | 13484 | Radeon HD 7970 x2 | Intel Core i7-2600k | 1195/1800 | 4800 MHz

Also, my Fire Strike Extreme score (same system specs as above) is 7096

Verification:
Main Tests
Extreme Test


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2013)

D007 said:


> Says the man with a 3770 and a 7970..



got them on my newegg account.... payments FTW


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 6, 2013)

Was getting alot of glitches when doing the test and it shows that my drivers are not approved.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/76232





catnipkiller | 146995 | 22202 | 2839 | Radeon HD 5870 2gb  x2 | Intel Core i7 920 | 850/1200 | 4000 MHz


----------



## Nordic (Feb 6, 2013)

DOM said:


> not anymore



Dang. I could probably catch up with your overclock but it would not be enough because your cpu>mine. I knew it would not last though.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 6, 2013)

james888 said:


> Dang. I could probably catch up with your overclock but it would not be enough because your cpu>mine. I knew it would not last though.



IMO they are weighting the CPU far too heavily in the cloud gate and fire strike tests.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 6, 2013)

HammerON | 0 | 0 | 12589 | 7970 x2 | i7 970 | 1125/1375 | 4.33GHz






Can't seem to get three 7970's to work
Do we need to run the other benches or can we just run Fire Strike?


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice score HammerON!

Heres an extreme run.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/78013


----------



## Nordic (Feb 6, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> IMO they are weighting the CPU far too heavily in the cloud gate and fire strike tests.



Cloud gate seems to be more cpu weighted while firestrike seems to be more gpu weighted.

@hammeron
I think the latest beta 5 drivers fix the issue.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 6, 2013)

I really don't feel like downloading and installing another AMD driver
I am never sure how it will affect BOINC (crunching)...



MetalRacer said:


> Nice score HammerON!
> 
> Heres an extreme run.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/78013
> ...



Was wondering when you would show up and put us all to shame
I will try some Extreme Fire Strike runs later tonight.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 6, 2013)

james888 said:


> Cloud gate seems to be more cpu weighted while firestrike seems to be more gpu weighted.



IMO it's too much in both cases - a 4.8 GHz 2600k + single 7970 scores more than a stock 2600k + CF 7970s in cloud gate, and while the graphics score scales perfectly with CF, in Fire Strike the overall score scaling is about 68% in Fire Strike and 80% in Fire Strike Extreme.

I think the cloud gate result is a bit silly but I understand it, though I think Fire Strike should be even more heavily GPU weighted as it's the only test that's actually demanding on the GPU.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 6, 2013)

Agree 100%^^^ in regards to Fire Strike (I don't really care about the other tests).
This was one of the reasons I really liked 3DMARK 11.


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2013)

james888 said:


> Dang. I could probably catch up with your overclock but it would not be enough because your cpu>mine. I knew it would not last though.


Well I tried to get more put in the delidded cpu back and 13.2 beta 4 drivers cpu isn't stable and ccc crashes when first booting in to Windows FML XD


----------



## natr0n (Feb 6, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> The thread has no solutions, thats a bummer.  Downclock your 7870, it's only a few clicks away to try.  The first time I tried 1200 on the 7870 in 3Dmark13 it crashed 1/2 through.  At 1100 all was fine.  Nothing has crashed the 7870 till 3Dmark13... worth a look.



Everything works fine now. It was the 3dmark setting in help called systeminfo hardware monitoring.I disabled it and works great. That setting causes conflict with some motherboard bios and instant/random crashes. All is well now


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 6, 2013)

@OP that 12k run from HammerON is the normal Fire Strike, not Fire Strike Extreme

I haven't checked thoroughly but MetalRacer and myself are the only two who have posted Extreme scores so far, I think.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 6, 2013)

lol this can get confusing at times.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 6, 2013)

kenkickr | 132512 | 25006 | 5267 | Radeon 6970 x2 | I7 2600K | 950/1400 | 4,700 Mhz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/79255


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 6, 2013)

Singlecard 7950:

cadaveca|168443|29578|8264|Radeon HD 7950|Intel Core i7-3960X|1250/1650|4600 MHz 









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/78851





SIDENOTE: I'd like to see more *VALID* results. Like my own.


----------



## Retrophe (Feb 6, 2013)

Retrophe|95305|9885|2908|Radeon HD 6850|AMD FX-4100|925/1,171|4,305 MHz


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 6, 2013)

natr0n said:


> lol this can get confusing at times.



I can imagine!

Don't take this as me picking on what you're doing, but:
MetalRacer's score of 3547 on a 680 should be listed under the Maxed Out/Uber section as that was an Extreme Run.

My score of 7000 something from my original post should also be listed under the Maxed Out/Uber section as that also was an Extreme Run (multi-GPU though, dunno if you want to distinguish)

Both the current listings under the Maxed Out/Uber section (mine with all the normal tests, and HammerON's) should be moved as they belong above in the multiple GPU section for normal runs.


----------



## acperience7 (Feb 6, 2013)

acperience7|113091|14304|1946|Radeon HD 5970 2GB & 5870 1GB|AMD Phenom 965|850/1200|3700 MHz 


This bench kicking my butt right now. Don't think these are proper scores, anyone else having these issues? Google didn't say anything about people having this issue yet. I'm guessing it
s a driver issue right now.








I've tried 12.11 beta, and 13.1, both with CAP 12.11 #2. Driver crash on Fire Strike when I try to run 1 GPU core...I just don't know...maybe I'm doing something wrong here?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 6, 2013)

I know the AMD 13.2 driver is approved for these benchmarks...might try that first.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 6, 2013)

i ran it on the release date and i got this with my system plus i oc'ed my gfx...

puma99dk|147766|17168|6440|GTX680|i5-2500k|Core:1116mhz Boost:1209.1mhz/Mem:1602mhz|4000mhz







3DMark Score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8669


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 6, 2013)

Having a problem with mine atm. Running Firestorm with the 980X @ 3990MHz it scored a 3508...thought it a bit low, but unsure. Just ran it again with the cpu clocked to 4350MHz and the two GTX 460's clocked even higher and it scored a lower 3502. Not sure what to think of it atm.  I need some input from other GTX 460 users if there are any out there.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 6, 2013)

Aw, this is just nuts...

rickss69|||4237|GTX 460SE x2 |980X |900/956|4339 MHz



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/60224


----------



## FM_Jarnis (Feb 6, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> IMO it's too much in both cases - a 4.8 GHz 2600k + single 7970 scores more than a stock 2600k + CF 7970s in cloud gate, and while the graphics score scales perfectly with CF, in Fire Strike the overall score scaling is about 68% in Fire Strike and 80% in Fire Strike Extreme.
> 
> I think the cloud gate result is a bit silly but I understand it, though I think Fire Strike should be even more heavily GPU weighted as it's the only test that's actually demanding on the GPU.



Ice Storm is designed for tablets, phones and very very old DX9 cards. Unsurprisingly it is a CPU test on modern high end desktops.

Cloud Gate is designed for old DX10-only cards, integrated graphics, APUs and low end budget cards (think GT 520, HD 6450 and such). Unsurprisingly it too will rapidly turn into a CPU test on high end setups.

Use the correct test depending on your hardware. For modern gaming PC, that is Fire Strike. And look; it isn't purely a CPU test on such hardware  - now CPU still matters, because it matters also in games, but it is weighted towards GPU. And you get Graphics and Physics scores to compare raw performance in those categories.

The performance range that 3DMark tries to cover is just so massive that the only way to do it is to have separate benchmarks for each device category. You can run the lightweight tests also on high end systems but after certain point the framerates are just so high that the CPU is the only thing that matters there - you can still compare, but you have to realize that such comparison is basically "yeah, this modern system is WAY faster, so much faster that the measurement accuracy is harmed by it".

Also the cloudgate CF vs no CF is showing the inefficiencies of Crossfire in driver code (eats more CPU).

Also those having issues with AMD cards - any driver prior to 13.2 beta 3 has known issues (does not render everything, can crash). Use latest betas or wait for next set of WHQLs.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation and AMD driver tip


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2013)

The beta 4 aren't working for me in single card


----------



## Jetster (Feb 6, 2013)

Jetster|165388|15589|6397|Radeon HD 7950|Intel Core i5-2500K|1005/1265|4,400 MHz


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 6, 2013)

FM_Jarnis said:


> Also those having issues with AMD cards - any driver prior to 13.2 beta 3 has known issues (does not render everything, can crash). Use latest betas or wait for next set of WHQLs.



Explains a lot.  I'm on 12.11 beta 11's.  But they're so stable for gaming for me I'm not updating drivers till the generic latency fix is applied (not just to specific games).  

And jesus do my cards squeal when they're rendering 1500 fps


----------



## FM_Jarnis (Feb 6, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Explains a lot.  I'm on 12.11 beta 11's.  But they're so stable for gaming for me I'm not updating drivers till the generic latency fix is applied (not just to specific games).
> 
> And jesus do my cards squeal when they're rendering 1500 fps



"3DMark - makes video cards squeal"

Hmm, that might be a good marketing slogan!


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 6, 2013)

FM_Jarnis said:


> "3DMark - makes video cards squeal"
> 
> Hmm, that might be a good marketing slogan!



Feel free, I'll e-mail my paypal account for royalties


----------



## FM_Jarnis (Feb 6, 2013)

DOM said:


> The beta 4 aren't working for me in single card



Try beta5? AMD seems to be rolling out betas daily now 

beta 5 supposedly has now Crossfire profile for 3DMark as well - at least our test rig happily ran in crossfire without forcing it.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 6, 2013)

Two AMD cards may work but not three with BETA 5. I am having the same difficulty I was with 13.2. The first three tests in Fire Strike show awesome FPS, but then the last one (combination) drops down to 4 to 5 FPS





With two 7970's I do not have this problem...


----------



## FM_Jarnis (Feb 6, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Two AMD cards may work but not three with BETA 5. I am having the same difficulty I was with 13.2. The first three tests in Fire Strike show awesome FPS, but then the last one (combination) drops down to 4 to 5 FPS



The last test has very low FPS on ALL systems. It is ridiculously heavy both on CPU and GPU.

It is also most complicated one and I wouldn't be surprised if it took a few driver versions to get it working right with 3 or 4 GPUs.


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2013)

FM_Jarnis said:


> Try beta5? AMD seems to be rolling out betas daily now
> 
> beta 5 supposedly has now Crossfire profile for 3DMark as well - at least our test rig happily ran in crossfire without forcing it.



I'm just running single  

But tried installing the beta 4 twice both ccc crashed on start up but ill try 5 XD


----------



## HammerON (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't expect great overclocking results with BETA 5...
I didn't


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 6, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Don't expect great overclocking results with BETA 5...
> I didn't



Really? Works the same for me. Anyways the combined test is stupidly demanding... the extreme combined test runs at like 12 fps on overclocked 7970 crossfire


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 6, 2013)

catnipkiller | 141043 | 21409 | 5750 | Radeon HD 5870 2gb x2 | Intel Core i7 920 | 850/1200 | 4000 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/104647


----------



## HammerON (Feb 6, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Really? Works the same for me. Anyways the combined test is stupidly demanding... the extreme combined test runs at like 12 fps on overclocked 7970 crossfire



Yeah I get 12 fps with two 7970's as well.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 6, 2013)

Extreme runs at 1440p x4 AA


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Really? Works the same for me. Anyways the combined test is stupidly demanding... the extreme combined test runs at like 12 fps on overclocked 7970 crossfire



BETA 5 WORKED @ THE SAME OC

BUT SOMETHINGS UP WITH MY CPU


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 6, 2013)

DOM said:


> BETA 5 WORKED @ THE SAME OC
> 
> BUT SOMETHINGS UP WITH MY CPU



Singlecard gets about 100 more points now in Fire-whatsit, so load is a bit higher, for sure.


Still getting same OC here too though.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 6, 2013)

ChaoticG8R | 151278 | 270779 | 3261 | 2x Radeon HD 6970 2GB (9.2 Drivers) | Intel Core i7 970 | 880/1375 | 4000 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/78334?


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Singlecard gets about 100 more points now in Fire-whatsit, so load is a bit higher, for sure.
> 
> 
> Still getting same OC here too though.


only thing I didn't do was set the drivers to performance 

But need to redo the paste on the die or try another tube, opened a new one seemed as thick as the older one


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 6, 2013)

Is there a problem with SLI for this benchmark?? I am scoring about 6 to 7k on firestorm with 3 GTX 680's


----------



## Boneface (Feb 6, 2013)

Boneface|186285|20243|7856|Gigabyte HD 7970 |I5 2500k|1200/1766|4.8Ghz


----------



## Akrian (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/107942?


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Feb 6, 2013)

updated results:

uuuaaaaaa|121059|16003|3987|Radeon HD 6970|AMD Phenom II X6 1100T|950/1450|4,013 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17739


----------



## johnspack (Feb 7, 2013)

Bah,  too slow to matter,  but here's my 480 oced and my 950 oced...


----------



## natr0n (Feb 7, 2013)

*Submissions post in this format for convenience... Be considerate...

TPU Name|Ice Storm|Cloud Gate|Fire Strike|GPU|CPU|OC GPU C/M|OC CPU MHz*


----------



## johnspack (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry,  will redo tomorrow natr0n.  Was just throwing out it there as I saw no below 6xx series posted.  Don't actually care if I get posted...  but I'll redo it.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 7, 2013)

johnspack said:


> Sorry,  will redo tomorrow natr0n.  Was just throwing out it there as I saw no below 6xx series posted.  Don't actually care if I get posted...  but I'll redo it.



No worries I added you already.


----------



## Akrian (Feb 7, 2013)

natr0n said:


> *Submissions post in this format for convenience... Be considerate...
> 
> TPU Name|Ice Storm|Cloud Gate|Fire Strike|GPU|CPU|OC GPU C/M|OC CPU MHz*



Sorry I was oblivious to the first post details. And thanks for adding me


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 7, 2013)

With beta5 drivers:



ChaoticG8R|149829|26912|6799|2x6970 2GB|i7-970|880/1375|4000
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/110830?


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 7, 2013)

OK, just for giggles I decided to punish my system a bit and bench it pushed to its limit. Here's my updated results (dunno if you want to add them as a new entry or replace my old entries with these - up to you):

*Normal Results (Multi-GPU section):*
BigMack70 | 184442 | 32227 | 14137 | Radeon HD 7970 x2 | Intel Core i7-2600k | 1240/1850 | 5100 MHz

*Maxed Out/Uber (Paid) Result:*
BigMack70 | X | X | 7352 | Radeon HD 7970 x2 | Intel Core i7-2600k | 1240/1850 | 5100 MHz

Links for validation:
Ice Storm
Cloud Gate
Fire Strike
Fire Strike Extreme

Might try to push my CPU to 5.2 GHz at some point for a run but right now it's not very happy with me above 5.1 GHz...


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 7, 2013)

FM_Jarnis said:


> Also the cloudgate CF vs no CF is showing the inefficiencies of Crossfire in driver code (eats more CPU).



I understand the overall sentiment of your post about testing things appropriately, but you are wrong about the cloudgate test - it's just flat out too heavily weighted towards your CPU.

Why? Because unlike Ice Storm, it is NOT a CPU-bound test. Yet it is scored like one. 

A heavy CPU overclock counts nearly the same as a second graphics card in terms of the score, despite the fact that the physics score only increases about ~30% from the overclock while the graphics score increases nearly 100% from the second card.

That's just dumb. 

Here's my rig running as a stock 2600k + two stock 7970s (925/1375).

And here's the same rig in cloud gate running a 4.8 GHz 2600k + one stock 7970 (925/1375).

If you're going to score it like a CPU bound test, you'd better make it be CPU-bound first. When a second card DOUBLES your fps in the graphics test while the CPU overclock gives you a 30% boost in the physics test, the score should increase significantly more for the former than the latter.

(P.S. Ice Storm indeed IS CPU-bound on this type of GPU muscle, in case anyone was wondering...)


----------



## kambon (Feb 7, 2013)

http://marks.herokuapp.com
GPU: GTX680 Lightning @ 1425/7000Mhz (driver 313.96)
CPU: i7-3930K @ 4800Mhz


----------



## J_AN_O (Feb 7, 2013)

*6990*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/102749   amd hd 6990 3d mark results
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/markut.jpg/


my score is as follows but do not understand why it is so small when I watched as the 6970 and 7970 Pricom AMD HD 6990 has two core earth and I hope you can help, what is the cause

comparison: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17739  amd hd 6970   3d mark results
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15450  amd hd 7970   3d mark results


help me  thanks


----------



## DOM (Feb 7, 2013)

*Update*

DOM|184072|28476|9025|HD7970|3770K|1300/1950|4.8GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/126255


----------



## HammerON (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice score DOM


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Feb 7, 2013)

J_AN_O said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/102749   amd hd 6990 3d mark results
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/markut.jpg/
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps the new catalyst 13.2 beta5 will help you.


----------



## maxforces (Feb 8, 2013)

Fire Strike 
8963  - HD7970 @ 1310 @ 1950 - i7 2600K@ 4.85GHz Screen Score
Cloud Gate
 25270
http://www.3dmark.com/cg/78610


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 8, 2013)

For you guys pushing 1300 MHz+ on your single 7970s - are those stable clocks or max benchmark clocks? If stable, what model 7970s are you using?


----------



## DOM (Feb 8, 2013)

Mine is just benching clocks does better with colder temps 

Need to buy it but don't wanna takes forever on the free ver its not even funny


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 8, 2013)

DOM said:


> Mine is just benching clocks does better with colder temps
> 
> Need to buy it but don't wanna takes forever on the free ver its not even funny



Ahhhhhhhhhhhh and I see you're under water cooling - missed that part. 

OK that makes more sense. From what I've seen, a chip that will do 1300 stable on air cooling is very rare.

One of my Lightnings will do 1280/1950 for benchmarks but the other one only goes up to about 1240/1850 

Both of them top out around 1200/1800 as a maximum usable, stable OC (and I typically run them at 1150/1800 because I can drop volts and keep them much quieter).


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2013)

wHERE THE HELL HAVE i BEEN? 

we need the paid version for this thread?


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 8, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> wHERE THE HELL HAVE i BEEN?
> 
> we need the paid version for this thread?



Just to get into the table for the Fire Strike Extreme test (OP has it listed as "Maxed Out/Uber")


----------



## DOM (Feb 8, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh and I see you're under water cooling - missed that part.
> 
> OK that makes more sense. From what I've seen, a chip that will do 1300 stable on air cooling is very rare.
> 
> ...



It does 1300 on the ref cooler also but they do make a lot of heat in air XD 

I've had 3 this one out of the 3 only oc this high 

But wish I had kept 2  



fullinfusion said:


> wHERE THE HELL HAVE i BEEN?
> 
> we need the paid version for this thread?



Under a rock 

You don't need the paid ver it just takes forever on the free one cuz it runs all the demos


----------



## D007 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Maxed Out/Uber (Paid Version)*

*Maxed Out/Uber (Paid Version)*
Same GPU-Z and settings as my other post in this topic.
D007 | GTX680 single | i7 960 | 1096/1677 | 4.2Ghz | 3354 mhz

Maximum settings:
Full, paid for version.
Vsync off and triple buffering off.
Everything else maxed.
1080p

Ice Storm Maxed GPU: 150388
Ice Storm Maxed Physx: 53482

Cloud Gate Maxed GPU: 8179
Cloud Gate Maxed Physx: 7353

Fire Strike Maxed GPU: 3696
Fire Strike Maxed Physx: 10438
Combined Score: 1470
*Maxed Out/Uber (Paid Version)*


Thanks for adding the "Uber" section Natron.
I am very happy to finally see one here. 

We might want to specify a setting standard for Max testing.
I'd say Vysnc and Triple buffering off because they will kill your score by limiting frames.
Max everything else, color saturation 200%.
1080p
So we all use the same settings, if that is agreeable.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2013)

DOM said:


> under a rock
> 
> You don't need the paid ver it just takes forever on the free one cuz it runs all the demos



Hahahah na just away.

Just paid for it so lets see what it gets running my 24/7 quiet mode setting


----------



## maxforces (Feb 8, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> For you guys pushing 1300 MHz+ on your single 7970s - are those stable clocks or max benchmark clocks? If stable, what model 7970s are you using?



stable 1270 but 24/7 1200MHz 1.95V


----------



## natr0n (Feb 8, 2013)

Guys let me know if you spot wrong data/errors tyia.

I looked over seems okay now.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2013)

*Check out the ticker!*

Alot of bench markers on tonight!

I've never see so much activity on this site ever!


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 8, 2013)

maxforces said:


> stable 1270 but 24/7 1200MHz 1.95V



I'm hoping 1.95V is a typo 

Takes 1.21Vcore and 1.63 Vram for my cards on 1200/1800


----------



## Frogger (Feb 8, 2013)

Still need to do some tweeking ..just put a new cpu in today..
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/133109
FROGGER / 177218 / 25685 / 8035 / Radeon HD 7970 / Intel Core i7-3770k / 1150/1770 / 4699 MHz


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 8, 2013)

Fullinfusion|188374|28870|7294|HD6990|2700K|980/1400|5.5GHz







There you go DOM!


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 8, 2013)

A new sheriff in town!











Going for 200,000 tomorrow


----------



## D007 (Feb 8, 2013)

I just made a thread about this sale.
Thought maybe here would be a good place to post it as well.
3DMark on sale on Steam.
10% off.
$18.74 US
http://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/?snr=1_7_suggest__13


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 8, 2013)

AlienIsGOD | 103669 | 12750 | 4901 | HD 7870 | Core i5 2400 | 1100/1275 | 3.3 ghz



edit: im using the 13.1 WHQL drivers, idk why it says not approved >_<


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Feb 8, 2013)

ChaoticG8R_Lptp|31922|3381|456|Intel HD4000|i5-3317U| ? | ? 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/141991


----------



## xkche (Feb 8, 2013)

xkche | 97161 | 11086 | 4127 | GTX660 | Phenom II 965 | 1058/6008 | 3.4 (stock) |

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/111558


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 8, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> A new sheriff in town!
> 
> Going for 200,000 tomorrow



That 2 BILLION MHz clock is sexy


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 8, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> That 2 BILLION MHz clock is sexy



Ya liked that? I was on artic LN2/DryIce and liquid huliosis! A world record non the less...




Back to reality, it was 5GHz


----------



## alexbd (Feb 8, 2013)

*3dmark under-clocking my hardware*

It is clocking my 670FTW at 705mhz and my 3770k at 1.6ghz... and my score is low compared to other people with the same hardware.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 8, 2013)

alexbd said:


> It is clocking my 670FTW at 705mhz and my 3770k at 1.6ghz... and my score is low compared to other people with the same hardware.









use high performance if not already enabled.


----------



## alexbd (Feb 8, 2013)

natr0n said:


> http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/2power.png
> 
> use high performance if not already enabled.



wow


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 8, 2013)

alexbd said:


> It is clocking my 670FTW at 705mhz and my 3770k at 1.6ghz... and my score is low compared to other people with the same hardware.



1.6GHz is power saving mode from the processor NOT windows. The CPU idles down when the system is idle. When 3DMark runs, the CPU runs at the default or overclock setting same with the GPU. Windows has NOTHING to do with this.


----------



## alexbd (Feb 9, 2013)

what is going on with my clock speeds?


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 9, 2013)

alexbd said:


> what is going on with my clock speeds?



Intel and AMD procesors idle down when the system is idle. Read my above response.


----------



## alexbd (Feb 9, 2013)

*Fixed Cpu speeds but gpu still low*

my cpu is now reading as 4.2ghz but the gpu is still down at 705mhz.


----------



## alexbd (Feb 9, 2013)

what can I do.. I don't want my 670 running like a 6yr old card.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 9, 2013)

alexbd said:


> what can I do.. I don't want my 670 running like a 6yr old card.



Your GPU is fine... as shown by the 2 billion MHz reading above, 3dmark sometimes doesn't read clock speeds correctly...


----------



## GLD (Feb 9, 2013)

Here is mine/link. 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/148621?

7850 2g @ stock vanilla speeds.
965 cpu @ 3.5g
8g ddr2 1066
CCC 13.1

How do I add to the table?

GLD|103127|11706|3890|Radeon 7850 2g|AMD Phenom II 965|860/1200|3,500 MHz


----------



## J_AN_O (Feb 9, 2013)

*hd 6990  Why do I have of Memory 3072 mb  when I have 4096 megabytes of Memory*

Please could someone explain to me why I have to write in 3072 of Memory résultat instead of 4096 megabytes, It influences the kind of running pc? ties or 1 giga takes eight windows?
I looked at the windows 7 has to beat résultat 4096 so it's about the team but please help my score and store the ice I do not understand: D

image: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105087
 and score : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/148305
thank  
help me


----------



## natr0n (Feb 9, 2013)

GLD said:


> Here is mine/link.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/148621?
> 
> 7850 2g @ stock vanilla speeds.
> ...


I add, you fill out in this format.
TPU Name|Ice Storm|Cloud Gate|Fire Strike|GPU|CPU	 OC|GPU C/M|OC CPU MHz


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

DOM said:


> DOM|184072|28476|9025|HD7970|3770K|1300/1950|4.8GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/126255
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49954&stc=1&d=1360271975





I almost caught you with my 7950. Perhaps I'll try popping it in the 3770k rig and see if that helps.


----------



## xkche (Feb 9, 2013)

GLD said:


> Here is mine/link.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/148621?
> 
> 7850 2g @ stock vanilla speeds.
> ...



Funny. My PH II 965 @ 4Ghz and wore score on Ice Storm...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/149578

xkche|100026|12346|4173|GTX 660|AMD Phenom II 965|1058/6008|4,000 MHz


----------



## HammerON (Feb 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I almost caught you with my 7950. Perhaps I'll try popping it in the 3770k rig and see if that helps.
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49991&stc=1&d=1360375386



That 7950 of your's Dave kicks butt
Nice score!


----------



## DOM (Feb 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I almost caught you with my 7950. Perhaps I'll try popping it in the 3770k rig and see if that helps.
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49991&stc=1&d=1360375386



does this count http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/149937


----------



## Mosley (Feb 9, 2013)

*New 3DMark scores for crossfire 6870's*

Hi Fellows,

Just wanted to post a link to my recent scores in 3dmark and see if anyone wants to compare, I have no idea what this new 3dmark is about and what scores I should be looking for for which tests. OCd to 935 core 1100 mem no voltage increase 

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/153378


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 9, 2013)

MetalRacer| 0 | 0 |3802|GTX 680 TOP|Intel Core i7-3770K|1271/1750|4800 MHz 

Fire Strike Extreme Maxed Out/Uber (Paid Version)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/111689


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer| 0 | 0 |3802|GTX 680 TOP|Intel Core i7-3770K|1271/1750|4800 MHz
> 
> Fire Strike Extreme Maxed Out/Uber (Paid Version)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/111689
> ...



You gotta try to catch my 7950...:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105784







BTW< your link points to a 6870. 




DOM said:


> does this count http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/149937




NO!


----------



## Techtu (Feb 9, 2013)

Techtu|119750|17427|5637|Sapphire HD7950 Dual-X Flex|AMD 1090T|1000/1400|4.34Ghz


----------



## Absolution (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/140039



Absolution|46486|4082|688|GT540M|Intel Core i5-2410M|672/900|2,900 Mhz


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> You gotta try to catch my 7950...:



The 7950/7970 distinction is a mystery to me sometimes, as your 7950 @ 1290/1750 outperforms a single one of my 7970s running at 1250/1850 by 40 points in the graphics score. Now that's probably a close enough score that it's within margin of error, but I would have expected given the similar clock speeds that the 7970 would be ~5% faster and not the same.

I don't really understand how that works.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> The 7950/7970 distinction is a mystery to me sometimes, as your 7950 @ 1290/1750 outperforms a single one of my 7970s running at 1250/1850 by 40 points in the graphics score. Now that's probably a close enough score that it's within margin of error, but I would have expected given the similar clock speeds that the 7970 would be ~5% faster and not the same.
> 
> I don't really understand how that works.



I have better CPU, and 40 more MHz on GPU.

THAT is how it works.

my 7970...ugh...crap clocker, will do about 1050 only since there is no voltage control, and it run 1.1 V on stock. Your card STOMPS on my own 7970.


But this afternoon I will pick up trimpots from local store, and then clock this crap card up and see what it really does.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I have better CPU, and 40 more MHz on GPU.
> 
> THAT is how it works.
> 
> ...



Yeah I know the CPU is the big difference in overall score - the thing that surprised me was the graphics subscore, which is more or less identical on your 7950 and my 7970.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Yeah I know the CPU is the big difference in overall score - the thing that surprised me was the graphics subscore, which is more or less identical on your 7950 and my 7970.



Lack of shaders doesn't matter too much, since they aren't fully utilized. As far as I am concerned, this is why we can OC these cards so well...they are barely used properly.

Plug in a bunch of meters and check power consumption, and you'll see what I mean, I think. The same is true for ANYTHING on 7-series. 7970's raised cost is stupid, since it doesn't justify that cost with performance over the 7950, at all. 33% more money, 2% performance increase. 


AMD depends on the clock differences to make the real difference between these cards. Overclockers know better.  I started with 7950's for EXACTLY this reason.

Keep in mind, my full rig with 3960x @ stock, pulls 500 W. with 3770k, it drops to 400 W. and easy 100W is the system including CPU, mem, drives, board ,etc, leaves 300W for the VGAs, or just 150W each. 7970 increases that a wee bit, about 35W at most with my cards. 7950 is spec'd to 225W, my benched 7950 card pulls 326W @ 1300 MHz. That's a huge increase.

I also feel that the bad memory management here on 7-series really hold the 7970 back from making proper use of it's shaders. I've mentioned before that the problems with this gen are obvious, now more info makes this easier to understand, I think. The flicker and stutter problems, poor shader utilization, low power draw, etc, etc...it's all down to the memory management.


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> You gotta try to catch my 7950...:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105784
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Lack of shaders doesn't matter too much, since they aren't fully utilized. As far as I am concerned, this is why we can OC these cards so well...they are barely used properly.
> 
> Plug in a bunch of meters and check power consumption, and you'll see what I mean, I think. The same is true for ANYTHING on 7-series. 7970's raised cost is stupid, since it doesn't justify that cost with performance over the 7950, at all. 33% more money, 2% performance increase.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's what I figured. I remember reading a few clock-for-clock reviews of the 7950/7970 back around launch that set them to the same clocks and found the 7970 on average to be something like 4% faster than the 7950. It's interesting - AMD relies on messing with clock speeds while Nvidia seems to rely more on shrinking the memory bus.

Anyways, I've seen my rig suck down almost 1000W of juice at times with all my OC's... the Lightning 7970s can go absolutely nuts with power draw when overclocked.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Anyways, I've seen my rig suck down almost 1000W of juice at times with all my OC's... the Lightning 7970s can go absolutely nuts with power draw when overclocked.



Absolutely. I get around 700W on OC with the 3770k combo @ 24/7 OC speeds(4.6 GHZ CPU, 1200 MHz on the cards).


----------



## DOM (Feb 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> You gotta try to catch my 7950...:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105784
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=50001&stc=1&d=1360427328



same gpu clocks with slower cpu 

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/162237


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

DOM said:


> same gpu clocks with slower cpu
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/162237



Don't got 7950?


I'll have numbers already, for example, 7970 get 10368 in 3dm11, 7950 gets 10062. Same clocks, same system. How close they are at same clocks is really surprising, makes me kinda regret 7970 purchase. Even in gaming...


For sure 7970 is seeing some benefits in this bench, but overall, it's not much. I'm kinda using poopy ram right now, 2400 MHz C11, maybe I'll get the Dominator Platinums out again.









 I just love benching 3DMarks.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 9, 2013)

DOM said:


> same gpu clocks with slower cpu
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/162237



Weird... I'm gonna have to do some more testing now as my GPU is scoring 200 points worse (graphics subscore) at very similar clocks. A ~200 point (4-5%) advantage is what I figured the 7970 should have.

Are you guys using 13.2 beta 5?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Weird... I'm gonna have to do some more testing now as my GPU is scoring 200 points worse (graphics subscore) at very similar clocks. A ~200 point (4-5%) advantage is what I figured the 7970 should have.
> 
> Are you guys using 13.2 beta 5?



Yessir, that driver. And yes, the point weirdness does happen, try a reboot. I can see when it's slow right at start of test now, must have run this about 200 times already this week.


----------



## DOM (Feb 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Don't got 7950?
> 
> 
> I'll have numbers already, for example, 7970 get 10368 in 3dm11, 7950 gets 10062. Same clocks, same system. How close they are at same clocks is really surprising, makes me kinda regret 7970 purchase. Even in gaming...
> ...



nope no 7950 wish i had the 7970's 

if you dont want that 7970 you can let me have it 

im running 2600 10-12-12-31 1T 1.65v


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 9, 2013)

MetalRacer| 0 | 0 |4273|HD 7970|Intel Core i7-3770K|1290/1750|4700 MHz 

Fire Strike Extreme Maxed Out/Uber (Paid Version)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/162636


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

DOM said:


> if you dont want that 7970 you can let me have it



It's the new review rig card. Next WHQL I'll do a big rebench, been using the 7950's, but those will go into my gaming rig, since obviously the pair is faster than the 7970.


I had just hoped that the card would be a bit more flexible with voltage controls, and while VGA hotwire does work, it only adds .025V to the GPU. I'll get a trimpot and mod it properly in a bit here, got family stuff to deal with first. Which means my 4 kids are running around the house, and I gotta paly medic when the eventual casualties ensure. 



MetalRacer said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/162636
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130209/Capture004924.jpg






Yeah, pretty close still...I guess the 7950 is the card to use for benching this one. How many clock like mine do, though, I wonder?


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> It's the new review rig card. Next WHQL I'll do a big rebench, been using the 7950's, but those will go into my gaming rig, since obviously the pair is faster than the 7970.
> 
> 
> I had just hoped that the card would be a bit more flexible with voltage controls, and while VGA hotwire does work, it only adds .025V to the GPU. I'll get a trimpot and mod it properly in a bit here, got family stuff to deal with first. Which means my 4 kids are running around the house, and I gotta paly medic when the eventual casualties ensure.
> ...



That is a nice 7950 you have there.

My R4E just went up in smoke.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> That is a nice 7950 you have there.
> 
> My R4E just went up in smoke.



I am running a 7970 BIOS..kinda makes me wonder if something funky is going on there.


And thqat sucks, BTW. Really...


----------



## DOM (Feb 9, 2013)

*3dmark extreme*

DOM| 0 | 0 |4363|7970|Intel Core i7-3770K|1300/1950|4.5 GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/163326


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I am running a 7970 BIOS..kinda makes me wonder if something funky is going on there.
> 
> 
> And thqat sucks, BTW. Really...



I’m glad you mentioned that because I’ve been thinking about getting a 7950 and flashing it and then cross firing it with my 7970.

Yeah my R4E just died.


----------



## Techtu (Feb 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> I am running a 7970 BIOS



Ok so how do I do this?


----------



## natr0n (Feb 9, 2013)

natr0n|115159|16451|5213|Radeon HD 7870|AMD Phenom II X6 1100T|1125/1450|4,000 MHz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/163636

Maybe I can go higher but stable is good.


__________________________________________________
I added some more results PLEASE post proper to get added.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Ok so how do I do this?



Find BIOS, flash to card, reboot?



Seems to be two types of BIOS for 7950/7970. One type will work, the other will not. 7950/7970 BIOS is generally exchangeable.


----------



## Techtu (Feb 9, 2013)

Should I ideally be sticking to the same manufacturer?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 9, 2013)

Techtu said:


> Should I ideally be sticking to the same manufacturer?



Nah, it's not that simple. I haven't gone through the BIOSes that work, and those that don't, to find out which is which yet, but even within OEMs will be BIOSes that don't work on all cards.

But yeah, it is safest to stick with BIOSes form boards with similar PCB.


----------



## J_AN_O (Feb 9, 2013)

*amd hd 6990 vs 7970*

And what is the performance difference between my amd hd 6990 and amd hd 7970 which is better? 

but my problem tykke sda it controls is 13.2 beta when I turn on after turning pc game black screen randomly freezes and pc and when I installed 13.1 again so it went smoothly, I do not know if I only I problem from 13.2 beta 5 and so on


----------



## HammerON (Feb 9, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> I’m glad you mentioned that because I’ve been thinking about getting a 7950 and flashing it and then cross firing it with my 7970.
> 
> Yeah my R4E went died.



Well now you can get the Maximus V Extreme


----------



## D007 (Feb 9, 2013)

Cool man, nice to see people hopping onto the Max settings chart. 
Been wanting to see that here for years.


----------



## J_AN_O (Feb 10, 2013)

*hd 6990 result 3d mark*

at least you can see what is the difference between amd and intel  but only so that I would not say they crysis 3 in 13.2 beta 5 better send it to me as the 7970 Intel: D
but again 13.2 beta 5 freezes my pc right after the start when I turn on the game at least 4 times I have to restart the PC 


3DMark rating 

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/167268                 low


----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 10, 2013)

Can you please update my score? slight overclock from 1050 to 1150Mhz on the 7970's.

Enmitynz|meh|meh|12618|2 x Radeon HD 7970s|Intel Core i5-3570k|1150/1500|4,500 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/169840


----------



## J_AN_O (Feb 10, 2013)

*hd 6990*

Can you please update my score? slight overclock from 1050 to 1150Mhz on the 7970's.

I do not know if I can but I rather not freeze pc you know what is the cooler amd hd 6990 not I can max 880 mhz but I will start to flash so I do not know VCOM is my problem matrix gigabyte 990X-UD3 know if it is at that moment, or should I better buy


----------



## acperience7 (Feb 10, 2013)

*5970  only*

Did a 5970 only test:

acperience7|113519|13943|5253|Radeon HD 5970 2GB|AMD Phenom 965|850/1200|3712 MHz


----------



## natr0n (Feb 10, 2013)

J_AN_O said:


> Can you please update my score? slight overclock from 1050 to 1150Mhz on the 7970's.
> 
> I do not know if I can but I rather not freeze pc you know what is the cooler amd hd 6990 not I can max 880 mhz but I will start to flash so I do not know VCOM is my problem matrix gigabyte 990X-UD3 know if it is at that moment, or should I better buy



You have to run the benchmark using your overclock and provide link results verification.

__________
updated everyone, if not pm or post in proper fashion ty.


----------



## J_AN_O (Feb 10, 2013)

*hd 6990 help*



natr0n said:


> You have to run the benchmark using your overclock and provide link results verification.
> 
> __________
> updated everyone, if not pm or post in proper fashion ty.





thank you I'm going to try it 
But I have a problem when a test fire strike what it's like Home Videos meets upstairs has advantages to Windows and wrote the error.

further turn on the computer and subsequently zapniti games so my computer freezes (13.2 beta 5 driver - does not happen to know if the number of people stymto problems is probably better to have a 13.1 I do not know whether this is a trick of times I have to restart kym on.

then amd over drive shows me only one instead of two graphics.


----------



## Gabkicks (Feb 10, 2013)

My 24/7 settings pretty much.  MAKE SURE To ENABLE HPET in bios under AHCI SETTINGS! that prevents crashing if you have hardware monitoring enabled for me.
Gabkicks|136734|20402|6493|GTX 670 2GB|i7 920|1267/1701|3802 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/181492


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't know why but 3dmark crashes when loading the CloudGate demo on my AGP rig. Disabled HW monitoring and have HPET enabled. 

Anyway:

TRWOV|64202|---|N/A|Radeon HD4670 AGP|QX6800|825/1100|3192 MHz


----------



## FM_Jarnis (Feb 12, 2013)

12.4 catalyst is fairly ancient... We haven't tested with it. We used 13.1 Legacy driver for testing and HD 4xxx cards worked with that - even cloud gate.


----------



## raptori (Feb 12, 2013)

raptori|148382|24816|6226|GeForce GTX 680|Intel Core i7-3930K|1059/1502|3,800MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/200442

View attachment 50032


----------



## Milton180 (Feb 12, 2013)

My first test in 3DMark 11 Fire Strike!!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 12, 2013)

FM_Jarnis said:


> 12.4 catalyst is fairly ancient... We haven't tested with it. We used 13.1 Legacy driver for testing and HD 4xxx cards worked with that - even cloud gate.



Not that I expected it to but I find it amusing that the _loading_ screen crashes.


----------



## Venom-Crusher (Feb 13, 2013)

Tessellation Settings "Off" in CCC

Venom-Crusher|203900|33442|14099|Devil 13 Radeon HD 7990 6GB|Intel Core i7 3770K|1130/1650|5009 MHz






Link article : http://www.vmodtech.com/th/article/3dmark-tweak-score/page/all


----------



## Venom-Crusher (Feb 13, 2013)

Tessellation Settings "AMD Optimized" in CCC

Venom-Crusher|204594|33662|12822|Devil 13 Radeon HD 7990 6GB|Intel Core i7 3770K|1130/1650|5009 MHz






Link article : http://www.vmodtech.com/th/article/3dmark-tweak-score/page/all


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been having some bad scores in Fire Strike with 6850 CF, only ~2300
And there is some flickering problem with the smoke 
Any ideas..


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 14, 2013)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> I have been having some bad scores in Fire Strike with 6850 CF, only ~2300
> And there is some flickering problem with the smoke
> Any ideas..



I get flicker and stutter like mad with 7950/7970, maybe just driver.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 14, 2013)

All taxing benchmarks have crazy insane stuttering on my 7970s, and have on pretty much every single driver revision.

If a benchmark can drive my FPS much below 60, there's a good chance that it's going to stutter like hell on my 7970s. 3dmark11 extreme preset actually doesn't look much smoother with CF enabled than it does disabled - even though the average fps doubles. 

Fire Strike Extreme stutters fairly badly at points on my rig now too. I figure AMD knows benchmarks are about churning out fps and so they don't care to actually smooth out the performance (I'm assuming it would cost them something in terms of fps scaling to do so).

I believe the smoke flickering is a known issue right now - not sure if it's driver or benchmark related. Some runs have smoke flickering for me, some don't.


----------



## Milton180 (Feb 14, 2013)

TPU hey guys I've always had this curiosity and I would like you to help me is about Nvidia panel Global Settings which is the best settings for 3DMark 11 or Benchmark and currently I have 2 GTX 660 Ti Power Edition OC SLI and then hope we can all plus we help Nvidia 600 Series Cards!


----------



## Milton180 (Feb 14, 2013)

These are my tests with this CPU i5 3570K & 2 Power Edition GTX 660 Ti Oc MSi


----------



## HD4870 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is there a problem with Tri Fire HD6900 cards ? I am getting way lower score with HD 6990 + HD 6970 compared to HD 6990 alone 

Edit: using 13.2 Beta 6


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 21, 2013)

HD4870 said:


> Is there a problem with Tri Fire HD6900 cards ? I am getting way lower score with HD 6990 + HD 6970 compared to HD 6990 alone
> 
> Edit: using 13.2 Beta 6



Driver issue, 3 cards do not work period, score near one card. Two cards works fine.


----------



## HD4870 (Feb 21, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Driver issue, 3 cards do not work period, score near one card. Two cards works fine.



Yeah I figured that. I should contact Futuremark support and let them know.

It is funny because they have an achievement for running 3 GPUs


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 23, 2013)

Using 13.2 (6) betas.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/277559

2 x 7970|1100MHzcore|1575memory|i73930k@4.0GHz


----------



## FM_Jarnis (Feb 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Driver issue, 3 cards do not work period, score near one card. Two cards works fine.



Actually it might turn out to be more complex. We're working on the issues that came up 3/4 cards with NVIDIA and AMD and have made some progress... hope to have further news on this next week.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## cadaveca (Feb 23, 2013)

FM_Jarnis said:


> Actually it might turn out to be more complex. We're working on the issues that came up 3/4 cards with NVIDIA and AMD and have made some progress... hope to have further news on this next week.



Thanks for the info Jarnis, I've been waiting to do some more benching! 

You'll start seeing this in my memory reviews soon, too.


----------



## Widjaja (Feb 23, 2013)

Widjaja|138751|14984|4784|ASUS Radeon HD 7870 Direct CU ii 2GB|Intel i5 2500K|1010/1210|3.300 Mhz

13.2 beta 6 Drivers

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/280866


----------



## d1nky (Feb 23, 2013)

I really need a new cpu/mobo to get scoring bigger points!!


----------



## SIGSEGV (Feb 24, 2013)

SIGSEGv	182024 25455 6662 GTX680 i7-3770K 1137/1207Mhz + 1502Mhz	4.7GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/284689

Driver : 310.90


----------



## natr0n (Feb 24, 2013)

SIGSEGV said:


> 680|1137/1202MHzcore|1502memory|i73770k@4.7GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/284689
> 
> ...



post in proper format


----------



## SIGSEGV (Feb 24, 2013)

natr0n said:


> post in proper format



i'm so sorry, i'm just copying from previous poster.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 28, 2013)

My score for the first two tests is really low, but the 3rd one seems OK... I don't understand, can anyone help?

15th Warlock|45477|31966|14301|2xGTX Titan 6GB|i7 3930K|1019/1502|4802 MHz


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 1, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> My score for the first two tests is really low, but the 3rd one seems OK... I don't understand, can anyone help?
> 
> 15th Warlock|45477|31966|14301|2xGTX Titan 6GB|i7 3930K|1019/1502|4802 MHz



... Dont know whether to congratulate or scratch head.  2 Titans in sli only score two hundred points above dual 7970's (clocked up past 1200 mind).  

I keep getting reasons not to buy one..... Can you overclock yours more to see what it can do at absolute maximum?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 1, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> ... Dont know whether to congratulate or scratch head.  2 Titans in sli only score two hundred points above dual 7970's (clocked up past 1200 mind).
> 
> I keep getting reasons not to buy one..... Can you overclock yours more to see what it can do at absolute maximum?



I'm pretty sure something's messed up with my scores, did you notice the first two scores? They are much lower than anything else in the table, the third one looks kinda OK compared to other systems (highest score so far it seems?) but considering the other two low scores I'm not even sure that score is alright... Something's fishy, I'm using release driver 314.09 btw. 

Will try installing other bench programs, I have my son with me today, and just had the chance to run this program once 

Anyone has any idea what could be wrong?


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 1, 2013)

You can't have infinite points 


No, seriously, SLI issue?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 1, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> You can't have infinite points
> 
> 
> No, seriously, SLI issue?



Thanks, I thought that too, it's either that or a driver issue, will try other benchies tonight, has anybody else tried 314.09?

Another thing I noticed is both first benchmarks hit a 305 FPS hard limit for most of their runs... I thought that was kinda strange. 

Weird thing is both Crysis 3 and new dawn run much better than with my 680s, anyways, will try Vantage, and '11 to see how it goes, thanks


----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2013)

Try running w/out SLI enabled to see what one card does. 
If you can use Afterburner to see what GPU usage you get during your runs w/out and w/ SLI it would help us to determine how well the bench is utilizing the GPU(s).
I haven't used EVGA Precision in a while so I am not sure if it has something similar.





I personally do not care about the first two scores as Fire Strike is the one that really pushes high-end systems. I would also say that Nvidia needs to release some new drivers for those amazing cards


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Try running w/out SLI enabled to see what one card does.
> If you can use Afterburner to see what GPU usage you get during your runs w/out and w/ SLI it would help us to determine how well the bench is utilizing the GPU(s).
> I haven't used EVGA Precision in a while so I am not sure if it has something similar.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/Capture084.jpg
> ...



Thank you, I'll try and disable SLI, just ran 3DMark11 and got 22872, I believe that's faster and the fastest triple 7970 setup in the table, so I really don't know what's going in with the 2013 version, guess I'll try disabling one of my cards like you guys propose


----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't forget to use an app to track GPU usage while running the test. You have enough screen room


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Don't forget to use an app to track GPU usage while running the test. You have enough screen room



I just checked, both GPUs are hovering at 15~20% for the first two tests, and around 90% for the third one, something's definitely broken in this benchmark, I think it doesn't like Titan  even with OCing I'm still hitting a hard 305 FPS limit for both the first benches...


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 1, 2013)

n0tiert|115611|19339|6297|Radeon HD 7950|AMD FX-8350|1000/1375|4,400 MHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 2, 2013)

MetalRacer| 0 | 0 |10516|GTX Titan|Intel Core i7-3930K|1048/1722|4500 MHz


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 2, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> MetalRacer| 0 | 0 |10516|GTX Titan|Intel Core i7-3930K|1048/1722|4500 MHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130302/image_id_929133.jpg



Thanks for posting your score 

Can I ask you a question? Did you have any issues running the first two tests on your Titan? I'm having some issues with those tests, please let me know about your experience, thank you


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 3, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Thanks for posting your score
> 
> Can I ask you a question? Did you have any issues running the first two tests on your Titan? I'm having some issues with those tests, please let me know about your experience, thank you



I didn't run the whole test with a single card but SLI seems ok.

MetalRacer|183060 |36580 |14483|GTX Titan|Intel Core i7-3930K|928/1502|4500 MHz 

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/324499


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 3, 2013)

15th Warlock|0 |0 |15405|SLI GTX Titan|Intel Core i7-3930K|1137/1543|5000MHz 

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/326022







MetalRacer said:


> I didn't run the whole test with a single card but SLI seems ok.



Thanks for your post and running the benchmark, appreciate you taking the time to run the full benchmark, at least I know the score that matters is in the same ballpark as yours, not gonna waste time on the previous two benchmarks anymore


----------



## Locksmith (Mar 8, 2013)

Locksmith  133708  20383  7507  Radeon HD 7970  Intel Core i7-950  1100/1500  3,800MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/350728

 Good thread


----------



## natr0n (Mar 10, 2013)

Updated.
Let me know if data looks correct.


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/264176

bpgt64|n/a|n/a|10378 | Geforce Titan | Intel Core i7-3930k | 1200/1500|  4,400MHz

3930k i7 at 4.4ghz
EVGA Geforce Titan at 1200mhz core clock/5000mhz mem


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 13, 2013)

ChristTheGreat | 127208 | 18670 | 6067 | HD7950 | i5 2500k | 960/1250 | 4700mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/is/286217
http://www.3dmark.com/cg/258366
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/266395


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 14, 2013)

Durvelle27 |  |  |  |  |  |


Maxed on my Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## BigMack70 (Mar 14, 2013)

Anyone else find it weird that this bench favors AMD's cards so much that the Titan barely beats the 7970?

That seems like a bit of a fail on Futuremark's part if the goal is to represent gaming performance...


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 14, 2013)

Speaking from experience...

My 2 7970's got a pretty decent score in crossfire but the experience wasn't smooth.  The final Firestrike test was awful, despite it getting a high score.

My single Titan performed the same test with lower fps but was a hell of a lot smoother.  I think 3DMark (2013) is optimised for absolute raw speed but it lacks finesse.


----------



## BigMack70 (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree, but 3dmark11 is the same way (extreme preset is super jittery just like Firestrike Extreme in the new one) on my 7970s and 3dmark11 is much more even between AMD/Nvidia than this new one is...

Oh well. I probably am just taking benchmark scores too seriously.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 14, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Speaking from experience...
> 
> My 2 7970's got a pretty decent score in crossfire but the experience wasn't smooth.  The final Firestrike test was awful, despite it getting a high score.



And I score the same in single-card mode as I do in CFX. Only difference is in CFX, Fire strike has flickering and both GPUs are loaded to 50% and then no more.
I just don't get it. I have the 13.1s installed with the 12.11 CAP, the cards both see 100% usage in other benches and while gaming, but 3DMark 2013 acts as if it can only utilize one card fully. Hence why I haven't posted any runs here.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 14, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> And I score the same in single-card mode as I do in CFX. Only difference is in CFX, Fire strike has flickering and both GPUs are loaded to 50% and then no more.
> I just don't get it. I have the 13.1s installed with the 12.11 CAP, the cards both see 100% usage in other benches and while gaming, but 3DMark 2013 acts as if it can only utilize one card fully. Hence why I haven't posted any runs here.



SCores aren't EXACTLY the same, but yes, what you are getting is normal for the 13.1 driver. 13.2 beta changes that.


If you want to use 13.1, you need to create a profile for 3DMark, enable crossfire for apps with no profile, and then pick a CFX rendering mode from the 3D controls(all of this using CCC).

Once I installed the beta, I cannot go back to older versions in WIndows8. Windows7 it's OK, just need to use the driver removal tool, but AMD didn't provide similar for WIn8, and the tool just ruins WIn8 is a big big way.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 14, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> SCores aren't EXACTLY the same, but yes, what you are getting is normal for the 13.1 driver. 13.2 beta changes that.
> 
> 
> If you want to use 13.1, you need to create a profile for 3DMark, enable crossfire for apps with no profile, and then pick a CFX rendering mode from the 3D controls(all of this using CCC).
> ...



Thanks, I was  trying to figure out what was up.
Guess I wait for the next WHQL driver or tinker in CCC to do some oc runs in 3DMark 2013.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 19, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Durvelle27 |  |  |  |  |  |
> 
> 
> Maxed on my Samsung Galaxy S II
> ...



my score wasn't added


----------



## chevy350 (Mar 20, 2013)

Updated scores in post #65 to current system specs. Recently added 2700k and 7950 to replace the 2600k and CF 6950's


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 23, 2013)

the54thvoid |blah|blah|10149|core i73930k|4.2GHz|GTX Titan|1163/1502|

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/425985


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 23, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Anyone else find it weird that this bench favors AMD's cards so much that the Titan barely beats the 7970?
> 
> That seems like a bit of a fail on Futuremark's part if the goal is to represent gaming performance...



it doesn't truly relate TODAY'S gaming performance. but it is fairly accurate...AMD cards are better at compute stuff, and that's why they do so well in this benchmark. Titan is faster, and scores a bit more, but it's not truly that much faster for compute, and once you are over 60FPS, amny will say the gains aren't noticeable...


Personally, I feel that Titan is about 15-20% faster than 7970m single card. Titan isn't really meant to be used as a single GPU, however, and in multiGPU, it far exceeds anything AMD could ever hope to do. And when in MultiGPU, in this benchmark, it DOES far exceed what AMD is capable of.

So, to me, this bench is actually pretty accurate. Even CPU weighting plays little role, as is the case in most games. once you reach an acceptable level of CPU performance, increases over that don't bring much benefit.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 23, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> it doesn't truly relate TODAY'S gaming performance. but it is fairly accurate...AMD cards are better at compute stuff, and that's why they do so well in this benchmark. Titan is faster, and scores a bit more, but it's not truly that much faster for compute, and once you are over 60FPS, amny will say the gains aren't noticeable...
> 
> 
> Personally, I feel that Titan is about 15-20% faster than 7970m single card. Titan isn't really meant to be used as a single GPU, however, and in multiGPU, it far exceeds anything AMD could ever hope to do. And when in MultiGPU, in this benchmark, it DOES far exceed what AMD is capable of.
> ...



Having had my Titan for a week or so now and settled with a stock BIOS (for now) with clocks at 1100MHz under water, I can happily say the difference is night and day.  Also, the 3Dmark scores are close but the clocks aren't.  DOM has his 7970 scoring 9025 with 1300/1950 with cpu at 4.8 and Metal Racer has his Titan at 10516 at 1048/1722.  That's only 16% faster for the Titan but it can be boosted past 1200MHz on a different BIOS.  Titan,unlike the 7970 is heavily restricted by Nvidia.  Time will tell how fast it is.

Anyhoo, I need to sell my 7970's on flea bay now - seems nobody likes a good deal in the UK


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 23, 2013)

Score still wasn't added


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 23, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Having had my Titan for a week or so now and settled with a stock BIOS (for now) with clocks at 1100MHz under water, I can happily say the difference is night and day.  Also, the 3Dmark scores are close but the clocks aren't.  DOM has his 7970 scoring 9025 with 1300/1950 with cpu at 4.8 and Metal Racer has his Titan at 10516 at 1048/1722.  That's only 16% faster for the Titan but it can be boosted past 1200MHz on a different BIOS.  Titan,unlike the 7970 is heavily restricted by Nvidia.  Time will tell how fast it is.
> 
> Anyhoo, I need to sell my 7970's on flea bay now - seems nobody likes a good deal in the UK



I don't care about clock-for clock, just what we can get as an end user in performance. I don't consider 1300 MHz legit for 24/7 on a 7970...1100 MHz, yeah. And you're right ,too early to know what clocks are going to be the average. I'm thinking it'll be about the same, 1100 MHz. Launch cards are always better, no matter what brand.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 24, 2013)

TRWOV|132667|14189|4681|Radeon HD7870|Intel Core i5-2320|1000/1200|3500 MHz


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2013)

FreedomEclipse|183893|33160|10382|MSI GTX680 OC SLi|3930k|1124/1502 GPU| 4,600mhz CPU






FreedomEclipse|5381|MSI GTX680 OC SLi|3930k|1124/1502 GPU| 4,600mhz CPU


----------



## razaron (Mar 26, 2013)

My new 24/7 clocks.

razaron|105840|16473|7317|7970 DCII|1055t|1200/1800|3.5Ghz


----------



## d1nky (Mar 26, 2013)

ive just got the advanced edition and will be benching soon! definitely aiming at the above scores!


----------



## natr0n (Mar 26, 2013)

Updated!!!
Post proper for submissions not backwards.

TPU Name|Ice Storm|Cloud Gate|Fire Strike|GPU Model|CPU Model|GPU Core/Memory|CPU MHz


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2013)

natr0n said:


> Updated!!!
> Post proper for submissions not backwards.
> 
> TPU Name|Ice Storm|Cloud Gate|Fire Strike|GPU Model|CPU Model|GPU Core/Memory|CPU MHz



My bad, I was supposed to say 'GTX680 OC SLi' - Im running dual GPUs


----------



## d1nky (Mar 27, 2013)

razaron said:


> My new 24/7 clocks.
> 
> razaron|105840|16473|7317|7970 DCII|1055t|1200/1800|3.5Ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130326/Capture004.jpg



im hunting down that six core/7970


----------



## Mydog (Mar 31, 2013)

Mydog|191157|37873|11849|7970 CFX|3960X|1220/1500|4,7 Ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 31, 2013)

fullinfusion|fire strike |12387 |Cloud gate 35065|ice storm 208345|2700K| @ 5.4GHz | 1250/1725 |2x R7970

Proof Link






*Loving these 7970's*


----------



## DOM (Mar 31, 2013)

you got some nice cards there my msi oc doesn't like anything past 1200 

should have a diamond Tuesday hope it oc better 

also what cooling are you using on the cpu ? cold air on the rads ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 31, 2013)

DOM said:


> you got some nice cards there my msi oc doesn't like anything past 1200
> 
> should have a diamond Tuesday hope it oc better
> 
> also what cooling are you using on the cpu ? cold air on the rads ?


Thanks bro! I bought the 1st  card from memory express and a week later they were sold out!

A week later I seen they had 4 more in stock and took a look at the serial numbers... Theres only 108 difference in the last 3 digits so i was hoping it came off the same assembly line. I was right!

grabbed the 2nd gpu and it clocks as well as the 1st card! cross-fire works like a charm. I can play Crysis 3 at ultimate settings and does it ever run smooth! Tomb raider runs even better!

I just think if I had a board that has PCI-E 3.0 slots I could do better but till I sell this one the next board will have to wait.

Im thinking of the Formula 5 ROG board so I can cool the VRM's with water.

Cooling is water on the 2700k and the rad is a cheap one given to me by Chicken Patty a few years ago. Im thinking of stepping up to an EK rad. 

Here is a picture of what Im doing ATM... In the picture I have the side off the case and a tower fan blowing cold air into the case with the window open... Outside air is -3c and ambient temp is 19.4c  Case temp is 23c

Highest wattage draw I've seen has been 794 watts from the plugin. Thats using a Corsair 850HX PSU.

Im thinking of updating the mobo's bios to see if anything changes... If not i have a second bios i can flash back off


----------



## Hood (Mar 31, 2013)

*GPU clocks at default*

1st run at default clocks


----------



## DOM (Mar 31, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks bro! I bought the 1st  card from memory express and a week later they were sold out!
> 
> A week later I seen they had 4 more in stock and took a look at the serial numbers... Theres only 108 difference in the last 3 digits so i was hoping it came off the same assembly line. I was right!
> 
> ...



still not that bad for SB I ran it at 4.9GHz 1200/1750 card on water is my 1345/1950 so I have to match the 2nd card or it will crash

but you beat me in all of them, I get like just over 12k on fire strike 

but it still nice looking rig mine been needing new tubing its been in the box for a while


----------



## HammerON (Mar 31, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> fullinfusion|fire strike |12387 |Cloud gate 35065|ice storm 208345|2700K| @ 5.4GHz | 1250/1725 |2x R7970
> 
> Proof Link
> 
> ...



Nice run


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 31, 2013)

Brandonwh64|156852|23619|7127|Radeon HD7970|Intel Core I7-2600K|1050/1500|4500 MHz


----------



## d1nky (Mar 31, 2013)

damn ill be hunting down that firestrike score, so far im about 6333....with oc to go.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 31, 2013)

Dunno why but my 7870 crashes on the Cloud Gate demo. I had a similar issue with my 4670 AGP on 12.4 

In the 4670's case I thought it was the drivers but I'm using 13.1 WHQL and 13.3Beta with the 7870  Managed to get lucky and get a full run ONCE at stock clocks, ever since I haven't been able to get a full run again. 

I guess it's time for a fresh W8 install.


----------



## DOM (Mar 31, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Dunno why but my 7870 crashes on the Cloud Gate demo. I had a similar issue with my 4670 AGP on 12.4
> 
> In the 4670's case I thought it was the drivers but I'm using 13.1 WHQL and 13.3Beta with the 7870  Managed to get lucky and get a full run ONCE at stock clocks, ever since I haven't been able to get a full run again.
> 
> I guess it's time for a fresh W8 install.



Did you dl the newest ver think they game out with a update for w8


----------



## Kast (Mar 31, 2013)

Kast|217137|23379|6753|HD7950x3|I7-3770K|1100/1500|5000 MHz


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 1, 2013)

MetalRacer| 0 | 0 |5185|HD7970|Intel Core i7-3930K|1295/1900|5300 MHz 

Fire Strike Extreme Maxed Out/Uber (Paid Version)


----------



## DOM (Apr 1, 2013)

Kast said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130331/Capture008140.jpg
> 
> Kast|217137|23379|6753|HD7950x3|I7-3770K|1100/1500|5000 MHz


Fire seems kind of low for 3x7950 I get 12k with 2x7970


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2013)

Many have experienced worst scores with three AMD GPU's over just one
2 GPU's work just not three.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Many have experienced worst scores with three AMD GPU's over just one
> 2 GPU's work just not three.



you sound suprised

Im no expert (and even you should have known) that multi-GPU scaling is down to an awesome driver keeping things in check and currently AMD doesnt have that.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2013)

No, not suprised. Disappointed.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 4, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you sound suprised
> 
> Im no expert (and even you should have known) that multi-GPU scaling is down to an awesome driver keeping things in check and currently AMD doesnt have that.


Nvidia don't have it neither IMO! That explains why I said fuck the 590 dual gpu and went back to the red team! And truthfully haven't regretted it at all  The 7 series kick ass and IMHO on the right driver but any 590 driver i tested blew like a cheap.....


----------



## d1nky (Apr 5, 2013)

nearly hit the 7970 score

update: tried lower gpu clocks and beat it

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/345004


----------



## chrisl2366 (Apr 12, 2013)

*540m scores*

 max temp during benchmark was 81 deg C and I did not run firestrike this time, I have ran it before on different tests and got in the 800's im not done finding this cards max yet bt im probably not far from it though.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 12, 2013)

DOM said:


> Fire seems kind of low for 3x7950 I get 12k with 2x7970



i nearly done the same score with a 7950, something definitely wrong!


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 12, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i nearly done the same score with a 7950, something definitely wrong!



Crossfire is broken in this bench unless you're on the latest beta driver. At least that's what I've been told.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Durvelle27|217137|18744|5569|HD 7870|FX 8320|1200/1450|4400 MHz










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/396363?


----------



## TRWOV (May 8, 2013)

TRWOV|21182|XXX|N/A|Radeon HD2600XT AGP|Intel Pentium 4 3.4E|857/720|3400 MHz






The Cloudgate demo _loading screen _crashes on me 

also LOL


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2013)

Nice score TRWOV with that hardware


----------



## Tintai (May 8, 2013)

Tintai|131552|20597|7451|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-2600k|1125/1575|3,400 MHz


----------



## GamerGuy (May 8, 2013)

Found out that with the latest v1.10 (I think) multiple GPU works better, so I gave it a shot-





Will do a proper screenshot with CPUZ and GPUZ later...


----------



## d1nky (May 8, 2013)

GamerGuy said:


> Found out that with the latest v1.10 (I think) multiple GPU works better, so I gave it a shot-
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/mikeysg/3dmark13_zps3e51f6b5.jpg
> 
> Will do a proper screenshot with CPUZ and GPUZ later...



im jealous!!

get those 7970s up near the 1200/1800 clock, they add millions of points up there


----------



## xkche (May 12, 2013)

New VGA:

xkche|98764|11031|3886|HD7850|Phenom II X4 965|860/1200|3400 Mhz


----------



## TRWOV (May 14, 2013)

Oced the P4 to 3.7Ghz, will try another run.


----------



## Kast (May 16, 2013)

Kast|199019|29821|13936|Radeon HD7950x3|Intel i7 3930K|1125/1525|4500 MHz


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2013)

Extreme uber paid version
Fullinfusion|X |X | X7606 | R7970x2| I7 2700K | 1270/1800| 5.1Ghz






Fullinfusion|195617 |33514 | 14382 | R7970x2| I7 2700K | 1270/1800| 5.1Ghz


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2013)

Thanks natr0n


----------



## acperience7 (May 18, 2013)

*updated score*

acperience7|117150|14461|6106|Radeon HD 5970 2GB & 5870 1GB|AMD Phenom 965|850/1200|3700 MHz
13.5 beta 2 w/ 13.4 cap 1


----------



## Tintai (Jun 4, 2013)

My second benchmark 

Tintai|165845|25264|8036|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-2600k|1180/1600|4,600 Mhz






And I try Extreme:


----------



## d1nky (Jun 4, 2013)

Tintai said:


> My second benchmark
> 
> Tintai|165845|25264|8036|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-2600k|1180/1600|4,600 Mhz
> 
> ...



that 7970 doesnt seem much on normal firestrike. i can hit 8.8k with a 7950 and seen em do more.


----------



## Tintai (Jun 4, 2013)

Why?

I see on table and this score is normal.

What clock do you have?


----------



## d1nky (Jun 4, 2013)

this was on my fx4100 lol

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/345004

the clock was 1200/1750

maybe yours is normal then.


----------



## Tintai (Jun 4, 2013)

What voltage you set to 1200 on core? And power limit?
I set on 20% but benchmark crash.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 4, 2013)

1.3vcore 1.6mem

vdroops to about 1.25 

power limit 20%

@natron put my score on there please!!! 

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6373074 i posted screenies a while back. also in my sig oc log


----------



## Tintai (Jun 4, 2013)

Hmm. I must try on 1200


----------



## d1nky (Jun 4, 2013)

just seen you got the card i want and probably will be buying this or next month.


----------



## Tintai (Jun 4, 2013)

I run 1200/1600 on 1.170 V on core. (CPU: 3.8)





But only for 13.4 drivers. I have a huge issues on 13.6B.

@ed:
And VRM temp is even 100 C. I don't like heat.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 4, 2013)

wow my vrms never go above 65*c

stick the fan at 90% when benching and overclocking to be safe.

the best drivers i had was the ones from months back, all these new betas give me less points.

i must find the ones i was using and try again with the fx8350


----------



## Tintai (Jun 4, 2013)

Hm yea. I use 50/60% fans speed for bench. Are you using 90%?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 4, 2013)

Not my best result, clocked the gpu down from 1.2ghz and the cpu up from 4.2. Also ram upgraded to 2133, and yet 3dmark is too stupid to run it at 1066(x2), so it runs the ram at 667?!


----------



## Tintai (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice! 10k graphic score on 570Mhz. This 780 it's really awesome.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 4, 2013)

Tintai said:


> Nice! 10k graphic score on 570Mhz. This 780 it's really awesome.



Score would be higher, but I have a GTX 275 installed for dedicated PhysX. This actually ruins scores in 3DMark but I'm too lazy to take it out and rerun the test, probably get closer/hit 10k points easy without the extra GPU slowing it down and yet doing nothing.






Hurray for a few extra points.


----------



## Tintai (Jun 5, 2013)

9 points. Big progress


----------



## HammerON (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## RCoon (Jun 13, 2013)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130613/Capture003666.jpg



Interesting to see the points gained from an additional 780 is less than 4000 points.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2013)

Stock run:

Single GTX 780





GTX 780 SLI





Time to overclock


----------



## d1nky (Jun 15, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/541628

best firestrike 7950/8350 there is.....


----------



## RCoon (Jun 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/4126/5aft.png
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/541628
> 
> best firestrike 7950/8350 there is.....



5.1Ghz on air, I find that a pretty good achievement 
Hell, you almost beat the guys with 2 x the GPU.
I think I'm in the top 8 of my systems, though my CPU wont go much higher without cramming more damn volts into it (1.32 currently), So I'm waiting for my server fans to mount to the H100 for a higher OC and another run on 1.2ghz GPU Core.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2013)

HammerON|       |       |14739|MSI GTX 780 SLI|Intel i7 4770K|1170/3000|4,400 MHZ


----------



## d1nky (Jun 15, 2013)

thanks, i have like 4 top spots on 3dmark now.

i definitely need better cooling to play with the top dogs (and hardware). but im doing ok.

LOL ya should see the lengths i go to for cooling this thing, its like fresh paste, strip the system, windows open, hours of tweaking 8 fans at 100% 

aide my rigs name is greek or something for godess of air


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 15, 2013)

Morgoth|86379|21467|6185|Sapphire HD7970 3gb|2x Intel Xeon E5520|925/1.375|2.530 MHz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/782403


----------



## HammerON (Jun 16, 2013)

HammerON|    |   |9217|MSI GTX 780|Intel i7 4770K|1124/3005|4,400 MHz


----------



## Compgeke (Jun 17, 2013)

Alright, here's a direct link to my score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/791018 . Scores might be slightly lowered by a 2nd monitor being present and not disabled, but it shouldn't have had that much of an effect.

And in the proper format:


Compgeke|59383|5412|Never Ran|GeForce 9800 GTX+|Core 2 Quad Q6600|740 MHz\1100 MHz|2400 MHz


----------



## HammerON (Jun 21, 2013)

HammerON|   |   |14929|lGeForce GTX 780 x2|Intel i7-4770K|1124/3005|4,700 MHz


----------



## RCoon (Jun 21, 2013)

I need to buy a new processor to overclock and benchmark with. This i5 requires too much juice for 4.4 :shadedshu



HammerON said:


> HammerON|   |   |14929|lGeForce GTX 790 x2|Intel i7-4770K|1124/3005|4,700 MHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130621/Capture046805.jpg



What do your 780's boost to? Max I can get on mine is 1200 core on boosted 1.2v with 7Ghz effective memory clock.
I assume you get a better core clock with the memory on stock?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 21, 2013)

HammerON|   |   |9282|lGeForce GTX 780|Intel i7-4770K|1124/3005|4,700 MHz


----------



## d1nky (Jun 21, 2013)

what percentage of an overclock is that on the graphics roughly?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> what percentage of an overclock is that on the graphics roughly?



Default clock is 863, hes added 170, so thats around 19% OC?
I managed 187 added to the core, so 21%, plus 247 to memory, around 16% OC on the memory (1502 to 1750)
Boost of course comes into account, so from my 1050 core with that overclock, it boosts to 1200 core.
Those clocks get a benchmark verification, but i dont use them for 24/7 clocks. I take off 25mhz for 24/7 clocks @ 1175 core boosted, but memory stays at 7Ghz.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 21, 2013)

i just wondered because i can get mine to do 9k sometimes in firestrike and know of 7970 doing a lot more. thats why i asked percentage as these 79** are a lot lot more higher in percentage overclocks.

but its only synthetic i suppose.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 21, 2013)

Given how much of a battering the Titan has had since the GTX780 release I thought I'd re-run my bench for 3DMark13.  (Incidentally done on those 'terrible' 320.xx drivers)


the54thvoid|10773|Geforce GTX Titan|Intel i7 3930k|1136/3408|4.4GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/810798

the actual overclock on the Titan core was maxed at 1150 but the power limit kicked in frequently to bring it down to 1136 for most of the run.

The actual graphics score was 11938.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i just wondered because i can get mine to do 9k sometimes in firestrike and know of 7970 doing a lot more. thats why i asked percentage as these 79** are a lot lot more higher in percentage overclocks.
> 
> but its only synthetic i suppose.



I would be quite interested to see a 7970 + i5 3570k get 9.2k in firestrike, just to see if it is as capable as a 780 in terms of synthetics.



the54thvoid said:


> The actual graphics score was 11938.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130621/Untitled.png



I'm only 1k behind in terms of graphics score!


----------



## d1nky (Jun 21, 2013)

im talking graphics scores. 

all the 7970s and 7950 i know are paired with fx8350s and clocking up to about 1300/1800+ i know one 7970 that can do it on air lol

heres my highest logged graphics with a shit cpu http://www.3dmark.com/fs/345004

ill ask my acquintance to post me his 7970 run, i swear it was near 10k graphics


EDIT: i got to get back to work, too busy typing and eating mcdonalds lol


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 21, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I'm only 1k behind in terms of graphics score!



As it should be! 

I still may get a 780 if they release one with voltage adjustment beyond the Nvidia limit (i.e. EVGA Classified) but I'm not so sure they will.  Until then, I'm still a happy Titan chappy.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 21, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> As it should be!
> 
> I still may get a 780 if they release one with voltage adjustment beyond the Nvidia limit (i.e. EVGA Classified) but I'm not so sure they will.  Until then, I'm still a happy Titan chappy.



If I had a Titan I'd be pretty damn happy too. Moreso if there was voltage unlock, sadly the 780's are held back by voltage a great deal.

I might try and score a second 3570k to delid and overclock, to see if it requires less voltage, or can at least net 4.6ghz on 1.32 instead of this meager 4.4. Not to mention temps are at 73 on prime95, because of this stupid voltage. Huge amounts of vdroop too. Not sure i like this GD65 board for OC'ing at all...


----------



## d1nky (Jun 21, 2013)

to prove i dont lie..... too much lol


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533689


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 21, 2013)

HammerON said:


> HammerON|   |   |14929|lGeForce GTX 780 x2|Intel i7-4770K|1124/3005|4,700 MHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130621/Capture046805.jpg



Are you running your 780s on water or? only the 4770k? I remember seeing a picture of your rig and your 780s were on the stock reference cooler. Im surprised you have the fan speeds on them up around 80-90% haha. Seems like the cards run a hell of a lot cooler though compared to about 60% like I have mine under load.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 22, 2013)

Only the CPU is water cooled right now. I like to turn the fans up on the GPU's (they are not that loud) when benching. They will go under water soon though


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216|164533 |20290 |8760 | GTX780 | 2500k | 1137/3005 | 4500mhz


----------



## HammerON (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice run. How were your GPU temps?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 22, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Nice run. How were your GPU temps?



About 62c im pretty sure at 85% fan.

Going to try and clock my 2500k tonight to 4.7. See if I can get closer to your score in Fire strike.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> About 62c im pretty sure at 85% fan.
> 
> Going to try and clock my 2500k tonight to 4.7. See if I can get closer to your score in Fire strike.



that would make a lot of difference getting pass the 9k physics if ya can.

would benefit the combined as well leading to great gain in overall scoring!

good luck man!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that would make a lot of difference getting pass the 9k physics if ya can.
> 
> would benefit the combined as well leading to great gain in overall scoring!
> 
> good luck man!



well clocking to 4.7 failed last night got it to run stable in  Prime for 2 hours till.it blue screened. need more Vcore but I was already at 1.42


----------



## d1nky (Jun 22, 2013)

ya dont need to be fully stable for a bench or two. i usually use small FFTs or some lower form of a stress test to guage if it will last the bench - 5mins or about.

sometimes i dont even do that, and find the best cpunb/ht/ram ratio and keep upping the cpu multi until points/fps start dipping on the bench test.

anything that lasts 2hours on prime will bench pretty damn good tbh! and your ram is more than adequate for the task.

just my thoughts.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ya dont need to be fully stable for a bench or two. i usually use small FFTs or some lower form of a stress test to guage if it will last the bench - 5mins or about.
> 
> sometimes i dont even do that, and find the best cpunb/ht/ram ratio and keep upping the cpu multi until points/fps start dipping on the bench test.
> 
> ...



well I want to run this 24/7 too till I go to Haswell


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 22, 2013)

So decided to just take it to 4.7 and go to the benchmark.

Score from yesterday before the 4.7ghz run.





With the 4.7ghz. Barely that much of a different in overall ~100 pts increase.





If I could boot with 4.9 or 5.0GHZ and run the bench. I could probably hit a 9k physics score.

EDIT: Got 4.9 to work. 200pts away from 9000 physics score. NEED MOAR THREADS!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 22, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> As it should be!
> 
> I still may get a 780 if they release one with voltage adjustment beyond the Nvidia limit (i.e. EVGA Classified) but I'm not so sure they will.  Until then, I'm still a happy Titan chappy.



Yes, it's such a shame these boards are held by the hard ceiling imposed by Nvidia in terms of voltage adjustments, I guess they decided to do that after so many 590s fried due to poor overvoltage protection 



HammerON said:


> HammerON|   |   |9282|lGeForce GTX 780|Intel i7-4770K|1124/3005|4,700 MHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130621/Capture048458.jpg



Nice score mate! And I see you got to 4.7GHz, awesome!

I also heard you are upgrading to an Asus board, you're not gonna regret it, ROG board are the best around and I expect you can push your little CPU even more once you get your new board 

I haven't tried this bench since I migrated to Haswell, but since it's not as heavily dependant on CPU performance as Valley, I don't think my score will be much different than when I used SB-E.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 22, 2013)

d1nky ! 7819 ! asus hd7950 ! Fx8350 ! 1250/1750 ! 5ghz








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/576182


----------



## Frick (Jul 2, 2013)

Frick|48368|4368|n/a|Geforce 8800GTS 640MB|Intel Celeron G550|670/874|2800 Mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/867479

Woooo ultrabook levels!


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> d1nky ! 7819 ! asus hd7950 ! Fx8350 ! 1250/1750 ! 5ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130622/Untitled.png
> 
> ...


Tesselation. Disable it (in CCC). This is a drag race, not a beauty pageant.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 2, 2013)

id be killing peoples 780s if i done that lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> id be killing peoples 780s if i done that lol



never!


----------



## d1nky (Jul 2, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> never!
> 
> http://vilagvaltozik.sfblogs.net/files/2013/01/grumpy_no.png



im going to do a run with no tess and test my new loop out!

lets see shall we...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2013)

Just messing around.

Extreme uber paid version
Fullinfusion|X |X | X7626 | R7970x2| I7 3770K | 1270/1800|4.8Ghz


----------



## HammerON (Jul 12, 2013)

HammerON | X | X | 8033 | 2 GTX 780's | i7 4770K | 1110/1557 | 4.7GHz
Extreme run


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 12, 2013)

HammerON said:


> HammerON | X | X | 8033 | 2 GTX 780's | i7 4770K | 1110/1557 | 4.7GHz
> Extreme run
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130712/Capture072902.jpg


Show off  lol... Nice now something for me to work against


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 16, 2013)

Durvelle27|122821 |22260 |8525|HD 7870 x2|FX 8320|1150/1450|4400

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/929850


----------



## d1nky (Jul 16, 2013)

edit: little bit higher 

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/679994


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 20, 2013)

Fire Strike Extreme.

MetalRacer | X | X | 10208 | 2 GTX TITAN's | i7 3930K | 1150/1727 | 5.0GHz


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/677960


----------



## HammerON (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice run Metal


----------



## Fizban (Jul 23, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/687377

3,467 firestrike, doesn't seem too bad for a laptop.

Driver isn't approved, but it's just the drivers supplied by the OEM, NVIDIA's reference drivers won't install on my laptop.

That's the paid version.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Jul 27, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533689

TPU Rangerjr1 Fire Strike|GPU Model HD7970|CPU Model AMD 8350|GPU Core 1290/Memory 1890|CPU MHz 5100
Paid version performance firestrike run.


----------



## Maleko (Jul 29, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1002848

Maleko|179413|25449|7185|Gefore GTX 770|Intel Core i7-4770K|1262/2053|4,400MHz


----------



## Fatal (Jul 29, 2013)

Fatal|142407||14540|3792|Radeon HD 6950|Intel Core i7 950|900/1375|4200 MHz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1005948

Fatal|145244|23010|6596|Radeon HD 6950 XFire|Intel Core i7 950|880/1375|4024 MHz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1008703


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 1, 2013)

New score in fire strike:

Stock 4770k is beating 4.7GHZ 2500k on Physics. Got a 400 point boost on the GPU score too. Most likely do to different drivers and little bit to do with running in PCIe 3.0 now


----------



## d1nky (Aug 1, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> New score in fire strike:
> 
> Stock 4770k is beating 4.7GHZ 2500k on Physics. Got a 400 point boost on the GPU score too. Most likely do to different drivers and little bit to do with running in PCIe 3.0 now
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130731/Firestrike_HaswellStock780OC.png



hey thats pretty good to see, a flat out 8350 keeping up with a stock 4770k 

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/691260


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> hey thats pretty good to see, a flat out 8350 keeping up with a stock 4770k
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/691260



weres your score  XD


----------



## d1nky (Aug 1, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> weres your score  XD



physics run lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 1, 2013)

d1nky said:


> physics run lol



Oh I see


----------



## natr0n (Aug 5, 2013)

updated, let me know if something looks wrong.
Once again post properly otherwise its a guessing game for me.
ty.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

NO TESS! I said I would do a run with tess disabled, its ok but I cant get the clocks as high. I have room for about 100+ points with extra clock margin.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 17, 2013)

Whats with all the bling turned off?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 17, 2013)

hwbot submissions! and I was told too do a run for LOLz ^^


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 18, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Whats with all the bling turned off?



Kind of why I dislike hwbot crap. Things that matter are disabled, wtf is the point. The numbers mean nearly nothing afterwards.


----------



## erocker (Aug 18, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Kind of why I dislike hwbot crap. Things that matter are disabled, wtf is the point. The numbers mean nearly nothing afterwards.



It's like running a race. The feet/miles/kilometers you walk/run mean nothing afterwards in terms of destination. It's playing a game with your computer hardware instead of playing games on your computer hardware.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 18, 2013)

and tbh its not unfair if everyone uses the same tactics.

to me cheating and making it unfair would LOD hacks, system hack etc.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 21, 2013)

Firestrike score seam to be all over the place with different PCs. Confusing


----------



## vega22 (Aug 22, 2013)

speaking of hwbot 

blatent plug for the techpowerup hwbot team.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189088

if you are benching anyway we would love it if you could join the team and submit your scores on their too 

you never know maybe someone in the bench team might be able to help you get a few more points too 

as for your point 216 its just what hwbot is all about, getting the very best scores you can. beit by disabling features or tweaking the driver/os in other ways too.

best score is still the best score you know


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 6, 2013)

UPDATE!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/841573

Rangerjr1|Fire Strike score 9408 |7970|3930k|1340/1850|5GHz.

Put in Single GPU boards please!


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/843300

Fire Strike only

the54thvoid | X | X | 11101 | GTX TITAN | i7 3930K | 1202/1752 | 4.4GHz

This is on svl7's modded bios and 1.212v


----------



## HammerON (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice score


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 8, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Nice score



My 3930k needs a lot of volts for stability.  I'm sure i could get it to 4.7 or 4.8 but it'd be on about 1.45+ which i'm not too happy with.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 20, 2013)

HammerON|X|X|9796|GTX 780|Intel Core i7 4770K|1163/1721|4,700 MHz


----------



## d1nky (Sep 20, 2013)

*UPDATE*

| X | X | 7998 | HD 7950 | FX 8350| 1255/1755 | 5.3GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/762043


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 24, 2013)

| 203592 | 31466 | 10538 | GTX 780 | 4770K| 1320/1602 | 4.9GHz


----------



## HammerON (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice run EarthDog
Nice clocks on the 780 and 4770K!!!
What cooling is the 780 and 4770K utilizing?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 24, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> | 203592 | 31466 | 10538 | GTX 780 | 4770K| 1320/1602 | 4.9GHz



Jesus, that is a beast of a 780!


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 24, 2013)

780 is stock (lightning)

4770k is under water (pa 120.2 and mcr320)

Hammer, got your pm... Let me wake up, get to the office and reply.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 24, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> 780 is stock (lightning)
> 
> 4770k is under water (pa 120.2 and mcr320)
> 
> Hammer, got your pm... Let me wake up, get to the office and reply.



How far can you push the voltage on the Lightning?  The reviews I'm seeing have some topping out at only 1.187v.  I'm pretty sure that thing will fly at 'modified' voltages.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 24, 2013)

+100mv (.1v) to 1.25v. However, as you can see in the screenshots, there is a power limit issue. I am hitting the 300% limit with just 1.21v (1.16v stock + 50mv) at those clocks. There should be more left in the tank on the core. Not sure on the Elpida memory though...


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 24, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> +100mv (.1v) to 1.25v. However, as you can see in the screenshots, there is a power limit issue. I am hitting the 300% limit with just 1.21v (1.16v stock + 50mv) at those clocks. There should be more left in the tank on the core. Not sure on the Elpida memory though...



It's got a dual bios switch - you ought to flash it.  OCN has a lot of good info on GK110 flashing.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, but been there done that since before it was released (have had my review done for weeks...). MSI needs to fix the bios I have, that the public will have. This is a problem on their side with the LN2 bios and excessive power use (not actual power use as the killawatt doesnt show a change, but what MSI AB reads, which causes it to show such high power use and throttle).

Im guessing those reviews didnt bother to use the LN2 bios to overclock.. A LOT of review that have been published already really missed some things with this card...I dont think anyone used the LN2 bios to overclock. I havent been on the 'default' (non LN2) bios in weeks, but IIRC, it gave you +37mv which should be in the area of 1.19-1.20v if stock voltage is 1.16 like mine.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 4, 2013)

Update:
HammerON | X|X|15865| MSI GTX 780 SLI | Intel i7-4770K | 1150/1674 | 4,700 MHz


----------



## vega22 (Oct 4, 2013)

nice hammer!

what vrin and ring are you running to keep it stable there dude?


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 4, 2013)

Id guess stock. I don't have to change any of that for 5.1Ghz...I can't imagine he would have to change anything for 4.6GHz.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 4, 2013)

Yep - stock


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 4, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Yep - stock



How are you liking the 780s compared to the 7970s you had?
Nice score, btw.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 4, 2013)

I am liking them very much
I actually never really messed with the overclocks on the 7970's as I was mostly using them for crunching. They were a nice upgrade from the GTX 580's, and now the GTX 780's are a nice upgrade from the 7970's


----------



## freakshow (Oct 5, 2013)

Freakshow | 182922 | 27216 | 8906 | EVGA GTX 780 | I7 3770k | Stock/Stock | 4700 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1329939


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 5, 2013)

TRWOV|144866|21604|6916|Radeon HD 7970|Intel Core i7-3770K|950/1425|3500 MHz


----------



## freakshow (Oct 6, 2013)

update i guess 

Freakshow | 183467 | 28563 | 10091 | EVGA GTX 780 | I7 3770k | 1053/1627 | 4700 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1337144


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 6, 2013)

Fire Strike Basic:

15th Warlock | X | X | 16900 | EVGA SLI GTX Titan SCs | I7 4770k | 1120/1786 | 4700 MHz






http://www.3dmark.com/fs/948889

Fire Strike Extreme:

15th Warlock | X | X | 9396 | EVGA SLI GTX Titan SCs | I7 4770k | 1120/1786 | 4700 MHz






http://www.3dmark.com/fs/948910


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 6, 2013)

*Mobile results*

Ice Storm Basic:

Nvidia Shield:
15th Warlock | 13112 | Wayne GeForce ULP | Cortex A15 | 672MHz | 1900 MHz

http://bit.ly/3dmark-android

Samsung Galaxy S4:

15th Warlock | 11621 | Adreno 320 | Krait 300 | 400MHz | 1900 MHz

http://bit.ly/3dmark-android

Apple iPhone 5:

15th Warlock | 6022 | PowerVR SGX543MP3 | Swift A6  | 400MHz | 1300 MHz






Ice Storm Extreme:

Nvidia Shield:
15th Warlock | 6586 | Wayne GeForce ULP| Cortex A15 | 672MHz | 1900 MHz

http://bit.ly/3dmark-android

Samsung Galaxy S4:

15th Warlock | 6930 | Adreno 320 | Krait 300 | 400MHz | 1900 MHz

http://bit.ly/3dmark-android

Apple iPhone 5:

15th Warlock | 3309 | PowerVR SGX543MP3 | Swift A6  | 400MHz | 1300 MHz


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2013)

erocker|177797|27237|8899|HD 7970|i7 3770k|1300/1750|4,600 MHz


----------



## HammerON (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice score erocker and nice clocks on that 7970


----------



## Frogger (Oct 28, 2013)

Update: Cat 13.11v6 Crossfired 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1504782
FROGGER / 193010 / 32633 / 12573 / Radeon HD 7970x2 /i7-3770k / 1100/1590 / 4932 MHz


----------



## d1nky (Oct 30, 2013)

TPUs bench competition starts soon, hope to see some names on the stages 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191333


----------



## natr0n (Nov 9, 2013)

This might bring back some memories.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 7, 2014)

This thread needs some prodding. 

Firestrike only

the54thvoid|----|----|11286|GTX Titan|i7 3930k|1215/1752|4,400 MHz

Not sure what the MHz was, I thought I had plugged in 1202 but due to the offset without boost it's a bit odd.  I'll err on caution and say it was 1215 due to it being higher than my previous score and it is what 3DMark reads).

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2133768

(For reference i also ran the same settings on Extreme and got 5729 (5918 graphics)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2133639)

GFX score 12612.  SVL7 modded Titan BIOS (no boost), 1.264 - 1.281 max volts (water cooled)


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 7, 2014)

Updated scores with new video card-

*BarbaricSoul|172248|27752|11152|GTX 780ti SC|2600k|1252/3602|4.6ghz*


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 7, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Updated scores with new video card-
> 
> *BarbaricSoul|172248|27752|11152|GTX 780ti SC|2600k|1252/3602|4.6ghz*



Nice - what was your gfx score?  It should be higher than mine.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 7, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Nice - what was your gfx score?  It should be higher than mine.



for firestorm- 
Graphics Score
13034
Physics Score
11654
Combined Score
5193


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 7, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> for firestorm-
> Graphics Score
> 13034
> Physics Score
> ...



We need some 290X's to bench against.... Firestrike does work better on GCN cards of late.... (so the reviewers say).

Come on you 290X owners - get your cards cooled properly and fight like men!!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 7, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> We need some 290X's to bench against.... Firestrike does work better on GCN cards of late.... (so the reviewers say).
> 
> Come on you 290X owners - get your cards cooled properly and fight like men!!!



No doubt.


----------



## chomper (Jan 11, 2014)

im only getting a 6770 rating on 3d mark with my FX-8350 and  radeon 7970.   Do I need to configure something in the card ?


----------



## craigo (Jan 11, 2014)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2171141


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 15, 2014)

Mobile Result

Ice Storm Extreme on Droid Mini (4.4)

Yogurt_21 | 7146 | Motorola X8 | 400MHZ | 1700MHZ


----------



## Jetster (Feb 10, 2014)

*Jetster|---|---|10625|AMD HD 7950x2|Intel 3770K|950/1250|4.2 Ghz *


----------



## Mydog (Feb 10, 2014)

Firestrike EVGA 780 Ti Classified @ 1500/2036 MHz | 3960X @ 5.105 GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1678645






Firestrike Extreme EVGA 780 Ti Classified @ 1513/2007 MHz | 3960X @ 5.105 GHz
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1668012


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 10, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Firestrike EVGA 780 Ti Classified @ 1500/2036 MHz | 3960X @ 5.105 GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1678645
> 
> ...




35 degree card temp at 1.5GHz core....  Hmm, do we detect exotic cooling?


----------



## Mydog (Feb 10, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> 35 degree card temp at 1.5GHz core....  Hmm, do we detect exotic cooling?


No more exotic than water cooling, separate loop for the GPU's with 360+280 rad and an open window to utilize the cold weather here in Norway 
Water temp at +14C.
Before the GPU's got their loop


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 10, 2014)

Mydog said:


> No more exotic than water cooling, separate loop for the GPU's with 360+280 rad and an open window to utilize the cold weather here in Norway
> Water temp at +14C.
> Before the GPU's got their loop



That be an EVBot I spy?  Lot's of folk complain they can't get hold of them, these days.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 10, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> That be an EVBot I spy?  Lot's of folk complain they can't get hold of them, these days.


You're right, that is an EVBot and it's handy on the 780 Ti Classy as you can set voltages profiles and adjust on the fly. EVGA is working on a new EVBot, the EVBot II, but that might end up as an APP from what I hear.

Running Firestrike Extreme with 780 TI Classy SLI @ 1493/1507 MHz with vcore set to 1.4250V in the Classified software controller I measured the vcore to 1,5250V  with DMM on the top GPU.
The rig pulled 1780W from the wall in the first GPU-test. Luckily I'm using two 1200W PSU's  when benching these monsters in SLI.


----------



## Mydog (Feb 18, 2014)

Got medium temps outside tonight, 0 C or 32 F, so did a few single GPU Firestrike and Firestrike Extreme runs with the new 334.89 WHQL driver. Got a few more points.

Firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1738790






Firestrike Extreme http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1738593


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Got medium temps outside tonight, 0 C or 32 F, so did a few single GPU Firestrike and Firestrike Extreme runs with the new 334.89 WHQL driver. Got a few more points.
> 
> Firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1738790
> 
> ...




Nice run Dog! Dam that's almost half a GHz bump in the core clock.
Good going man


----------



## HammerON (Feb 19, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Got medium temps outside tonight, 0 C or 32 F, so did a few single GPU Firestrike and Firestrike Extreme runs with the new 334.89 WHQL driver. Got a few more points.
> 
> Firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1738790
> 
> ...


Amazing benches and an amazing card


----------



## Mydog (Feb 24, 2014)

Mydog --- 3960X @5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1448/1999 --- 22043 Score

Validation link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1553185


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 24, 2014)

Mydog said:


> Mydog --- 3960X @5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1448/1999 --- 22043 Score
> 
> Validation link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1553185


Holy crap, nice run!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 7, 2014)

15th Warlock | X | X | 16478 | 2xR9 290Xs | i7 4770K | 1100/1500 | 4.7Ghz









15th Warlock | X | X | X8857 | 2xR9 290Xs | i7 4770K | 1100/1500 | 4.7Ghz


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1881409

Rangerjr1|13353|290X|3930k|1345/1775|5.262GHz


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 20, 2014)

Rangerjr1 said:


> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1881409
> 
> Rangerjr1|13353|290X|3930k|1345/1775|5.262GHz


Damn nice run.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 21, 2014)

Is it just me is does that table simply not work? In that the sorting of the columns will not sort top scores properly...?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 21, 2014)

it's not you


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2014)

fullinfusion | X | X | 16667 | 2xR9 290s | i7 3770K | 1100/1375 | 4.8Ghz

Validation LINK



View attachment 56122


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2014)

Single card as I wait for my rma to comeback.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3025847


----------



## Shambles1980 (May 14, 2014)

ShambleS1980|114107|13295|4811|sapphire hd 7850 1GB|Intel Core 2 quad Q6600|1,150/1,300|3.7GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3016922
Saw this thread and decided to post this previous result of mine.
validation:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kwkxx/
http://valid.canardpc.com/z3szry


----------



## boromaill (Nov 25, 2014)

Is this normal score for Firestrike with my gpu?

Scored 8500 and Gpu score was 10600.
Specs: Sapphire r9 290x trix OC(1040 MHz)
           i5 3570K, stock clocks


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 4, 2015)

So my PC is old but two new GTX 970 gave it new life. Are these Fire strike scores alright?

fire trike one Card:






Fire Strike 2 cards






Fire strike extreme 2 cards






Fire strike Ultra


----------



## Jetster (Mar 4, 2015)

Yep good scores


----------



## Mydog (Mar 5, 2015)

Slingle 980 Classy runs


----------



## Jetster (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice MyDog. Bet that goes real well with that ASUS monitor


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 5, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Yep good scores



Thanks. Nice to now.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 5, 2015)

Working on STEAM achievements. This took 11 passes:


1337:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4112196


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 5, 2015)

You randomly use OC bluetooth apps to cause hitching if the score was getting too high......?


----------



## Mydog (Mar 28, 2015)

TitanX 1506/2006 MHz on air


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 28, 2015)

Mydog said:


> TitanX 1506/2006 MHz on air



Modded BIOS already? What voltage and what software? I see Precision X but s that all?

Awesome by the way.


----------



## Mydog (Mar 28, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Modded BIOS already? What voltage and what software? I see Precision X but s that all?
> 
> Awesome by the way.


It's modded in the way of increased TDP to 450W, I use PX and Kboost + over-voltage as I don't get that in AB

Setting up a water-loop for the GPU now


----------



## Mydog (Mar 29, 2015)

Not to bad for some quick and dirty runs







Broke 10K finally


----------



## HammerON (Mar 29, 2015)

Wow!!!
Nice scores. Under water?


----------



## Mydog (Mar 29, 2015)

HammerON said:


> Wow!!!
> Nice scores. Under water?


Yupp 

No chiller in the loop yet, no need as idle temps are 8C

Testing new bios now, Cyclops bios


----------



## usmc362 (Mar 30, 2015)

Pretty good for a lappy huh? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4020161


----------



## Mydog (Apr 4, 2015)

Titan X SLI run

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4504853


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 4, 2015)

MSI 280X Gaming OC 3GB @ 1178/1850 + E8600 stock


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 4, 2015)

Mydog said:


> Titan X SLI run
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4504853



Awesome score mate! 

Another Titan X SLI run, on air 






http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4503476

These cards are absolute monsters, beat my previous 980s score by 50%!!!

Can't wait to put them underwater and play with the voltages, although I don't see my system getting anywhere close to the performance of yours, flawless run!


----------



## Mydog (Apr 4, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> Awesome score mate!
> 
> Another Titan X SLI run, on air
> 
> ...



I see you're not using Kboost? Which bios are you using?

I got cold air(-2C) on a 360 radd and SS on my 5960X so you'll be struggling to keep up with regular water cooling unless you put the radds in a bucket of ice water


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 4, 2015)

Mydog said:


> I see you're not using Kboost? Which bios are you using?
> 
> I got cold air(-2C) on a 360 radd and SS on my 5960X so you'll be struggling to keep up with regular water cooling unless you put the radds in a bucket of ice water



Yes that was my first run on air with mild OCing, you can see I pushed the fans to 100% LMAO!

I'm scared of playing with the voltages yet, and OMG! -2C??! Here in Cali we are having a balmy 24C day, no way I can reach that temp on water cooling alone! Hahaha. Oh well, at least the weather is perfect to have a michelada outside while the system is busy benching 

Once again, congrats on that awesome run! 







EDIT: A rad in a bucket of ice water? Now that's an idea to consider 

EDIT2: I'm running on the factory BIOS, what BIOS are you running on if I may ask?


----------



## Mydog (Apr 5, 2015)

15th Warlock said:


> Yes that was my first run on air with mild OCing, you can see I pushed the fans to 100% LMAO!
> 
> I'm scared of playing with the voltages yet, and OMG! -2C??! Here in Cali we are having a balmy 24C day, no way I can reach that temp on water cooling alone! Hahaha. Oh well, at least the weather is perfect to have a michelada outside while the system is busy benching
> 
> ...



I've tested all of the ones in the first post here and are using the 1.31 vcore for benching now.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 10, 2015)

After some oc torture to my poor 6 year old pc i got 15789 i firestrike from it.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5018467


----------



## HammerON (Aug 2, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 2, 2015)

believe or not. But i got even more out of the the old sucker by change to windows 10, some tweaks and higher clocks. 16384 is my personal new record and gave me a 3 place in firestrike according to other I7 920 based systems.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5570488


----------



## silkstone (Aug 2, 2015)

i5 2500K @4.4ghz - GPU @1030/1500

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8017310?






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8017397?


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 8, 2015)

GPU @ stock. CPU @ 4.2Ghz Not too bad.


 

It's not happy with the driver because it's AMD's latest beta (15.8 as of this post.)


----------



## Jetster (Sep 20, 2015)

Jetster | X | X | 11922 | MSI GTX980 Gaming | i7 4790K | 1190 MHz / 1753 | 4.4  all stock


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 19, 2015)

PP Mguire | X | X | 22253 | Nvidia Titan X SLI | i7 3960x| 1311 MHz / 1753 | 4.9 all AIO
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6853814
Farting around with CPU overclocks.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 19, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> PP Mguire | X | X | 22253 | Nvidia Titan X SLI | i7 3960x| 1311 MHz / 1753 | 4.9 all AIO
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6853814
> Farting around with CPU overclocks.



Some one have a lot of money to run 2xTitan X in Sli wish i had money for just one


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 19, 2015)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9342320?


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 19, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> Some one have a lot of money to run 2xTitan X in Sli wish i had money for just one


Nah, put aside money every year, buy the top notch card, and as the next cream of the crop is about to drop sell those bad bitches to get most of your money back. Rince and repeat. If I can get 700-800 back on my investment and set aside 20 a month I'll be on the next high end gravy train. I have a feeling Pascal might kinda kill the worth of my cards so I put 40 aside this year as a precaution. I technically have 3 but I keep one at work to fold.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 25, 2015)

my score


----------



## MrGenius (May 14, 2016)

I totally forgot about this thread. Too bad it's been dead for over 2 years now. I'm probably going to have to do something about that. What sucks is the last 2 versions can't be used for it. Not that it matters for scores though.

Here's some score updates from v1.5.893 BE for the meantime.

i5-3570K @ 4.8GHz + R9 280X 3GB @ 1205/1850




Kyocera Hydro Edge @ stock


----------



## natr0n (May 16, 2016)

MrGenius will continue revised 3Dmark submissions in a new thread with the same format.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 16, 2016)

3370K @4700Mhz asus GTX 780 Ti DCIIOC @1171/1852 water cooled SkyNet Bios
Link to my resultshttp://www.3dmark.com/fs/8408316


----------



## JrockTech (May 16, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> 3370K @4700Mhz asus GTX 780 Ti DCIIOC @1171/1852 water cooled SkyNet Bios
> Link to my resultshttp://www.3dmark.com/fs/8408316



That's really good numbers. Nice setup. What was the physics score?


----------



## MrGenius (May 16, 2016)

New thread coming soon! I will be keeping the old scores. No rules other than those stated. So basically none. Go for the highest scores you can get with whatever settings you want. With whichever version of 3DMark 2013 you prefer. With whichever devices you can run them on. Just post your scores in the correct format(as shown in the OP) with a screenshot for proof(or a working link showing your results). And I'll put them on the list.

And just remember...*this is all for fun*. It's not a serious competition and there are no prizes for the winners. In fact there are no real winners or losers. You automatically win just by playing the game.

See ya later!


----------



## TheHunter (May 16, 2016)

All tests at 4.7Ghz

Firestrike max OC 1478MHZ, vram 250MHZ offset
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7758803



> *Score 17 084 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti(1x) and Intel Core i7-4770K *
> Graphics Score
> 21 259
> Physics Score
> ...



Skydiver
http://www.3dmark.com/sd/4040210



> * Score 38 278 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti(1x) and Intel Core i7-4770K *
> Graphics Score
> 69 594
> Physics Score
> ...


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2016)

JrockTech said:


> That's really good numbers. Nice setup. What was the physics score?


12041, follow the link and it shows you.


----------



## MrGenius (May 18, 2016)

New thread up and running. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/3dmark-2013-scores-revisited.222540/


----------



## atydigital (Sep 11, 2016)

*Maxed Out/Uber (Paid) Result:*
atydigital | X | X | X8315 | R7970 Crossfire | Intel Core i7-3960X | 1200/1800 | 4702 MHz












LINK for validation:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10128596


----------



## gint87 (May 21, 2017)




----------

